# Eine Umfrage zum Thema Todesstrafe



## BrAxIzZ (7. Mai 2009)

Ich muss in der Schule eine Agumentation für oder gegen die todestrafe machen und wollte gerne eine umfragen machen und wusste nicht wo und da hab ich mir gedacht mach ich eine in meinem lieblings Forum D . auch und wenn jemand agumennte dafür oder dagegen hat bitte posten danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

tut mir leid aber ich denke nicht das solch eine umfrage für ein öffentliches spieleforum geeignet ist. besser wäre das du dir kommentare von politikern für das für und wider der todesstarfe suchst als auch aktuelle statistiken. damit fährst du in einer argumentation besser als die hier kommenden kommentare ungeprüft zu verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: zumal es mit einer simplen ja-nein-umfrage bei solch einen thema nicht getan ist


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. Mai 2009)

die moralische keule:
niemand hat das recht, andere zu verletzen, oder zu töten
selbst einen mörder nicht
dann ist man kein deut besser, als der eigentliche mörder
ein legalisierter mörder sozusagen


die geldfrage:
die todesstrafe ist teurer, als jemanden lebenslänglich einzusperren


zu pro fällt mir kein einziges argument ein


----------



## löööy (7. Mai 2009)

muss mich den vorpster anschliessen, niemand hat das recht jemand zu töten, auch wenn der des auch gemacht hat.


----------



## BrAxIzZ (7. Mai 2009)

@sTereoType ich möchte ebend nicht leute wie politiker befragen das gibt es überall im netz.


----------



## Camô (7. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> die geldfrage:
> die todesstrafe ist teurer, als jemanden lebenslänglich einzusperren
> 
> 
> zu pro fällt mir kein einziges argument ein



Sicher? Ich denke, dass lebenslanger Aufenthalt die Staatskassen deutlich mehr strapaziert, als eine Giftspritze etc. Vielleicht denke ich aber zu eindimensional.


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

BrAxIzZ schrieb:


> @sTereoType ich möchte ebend nicht leute wie politiker befragen das gibt es überall im netz.


ich meinte auch nicht ausschließlich politker, viele menschenrechtsorganisationen bieten für das thema sehr viel information.

edit:@ Camo
       vorallem in deutschland dürfte es der fall sein, man muss sich ja nur mal die ganzen knastreportagen angucken und in was für einem luxus die da teilweise leben. und dann heißt lebenslänglich in deutschland gerade mal 25 jahre haft.


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich denke, dass lebenslanger Aufenthalt die Staatskassen deutlich mehr strapaziert, als eine Giftspritze etc. Vielleicht denke ich aber zu eindimensional.


nur kurz kopiert

"In Staaten wie den USA, deren Verfassung ein rechtsstaatliches Verfahren auch bei Kapitalvergehen garantiert, sind die realen Kosten eines Todesstrafenprozesses jedoch nachweislich im Durchschnitt höher als die einer lebenslangen Haft.[11] Hauptgrund sind die Dauer des Verfahrens und die Prozesskosten bei erfolgreicher Verteidigung von Kapitalverbrechern. So werden bei Strafanträgen auf eine Todesstrafe die polizeilichen Ermittlungsergebnisse besonders sorgfältig geprüft. Oft sind zudem mehrere Revisionsinstanzen und Wiederaufnahmemöglichkeiten vorgesehen, um Fehlurteile zu vermeiden."


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. Mai 2009)

ansonsten könnte ein artikel http://www.initiative-gegen-die-todesstrafe.de/juni2005.htm darüber, auch interessant sein


----------



## Camô (7. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> nur kurz kopiert
> 
> "In Staaten wie den USA, deren Verfassung ein rechtsstaatliches Verfahren auch bei Kapitalvergehen garantiert, sind die realen Kosten eines Todesstrafenprozesses jedoch nachweislich im Durchschnitt höher als die einer lebenslangen Haft.[11] Hauptgrund sind die Dauer des Verfahrens und die Prozesskosten bei erfolgreicher Verteidigung von Kapitalverbrechern. So werden bei Strafanträgen auf eine Todesstrafe die polizeilichen Ermittlungsergebnisse besonders sorgfältig geprüft. Oft sind zudem mehrere Revisionsinstanzen und Wiederaufnahmemöglichkeiten vorgesehen, um Fehlurteile zu vermeiden."


Jo wie gesagt, zu eindimensional gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> die geldfrage:
> die todesstrafe ist teurer, als jemanden lebenslänglich einzusperren



Ich versteh nicht ganz, wieso das teurer sein soll? Vielleicht liegts an mir oder an meinem jetzigen Zustand (lieg mit 40° Fieber und Nebenhöhlenentzündung im Bett)^^


Grundsätzlich bin ich ein starker Gegner der Todesstrafe, aus den moralischen Gründen die wir in diesem Thread schon oft genug gehört haben. Die Todesstrafe dann sinnvoll, wenn ich mich in eine Situation eines unkontrollierten Racheaktes hineinversetze. Jedoch verstößt das gegen jegliche Menschenrechte.


----------



## Wowneuling (7. Mai 2009)

Contra Punkt: Es ist statistisch nicht nachgewiesen, dass die Todesstrafe eine abschreckende Wirkung hat. Darüber hinaus besteht immer die Gefahr, auch bei scheinbarer Eindeutigkeit, einem unschuldigen das Leben zu nehmen. 

Pro Punkt: Die Todesstrafe ist das einzige effektive Mittel für die Gesellschaft brand gefährliche Menschen aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen. Auch eine lebenslange Haftstrafe ist nicht so sicher, die Chance auf Flucht oder einer frühzeitigen Entlassung besteht immerhin. Ferner werden viele Mörder und grausame Vergewaltiger frühzeitig aus der Haft entlassen, sobald nur der Verdacht einer Resozialisierung vorhanden ist, da in einigen Regionen dieser Erde die Gefängnisse überlaufen.

PS.: Die beiden o.g. Punkte sind die ersten Punkte die mir persönlich spontan eingefallen sind. Über das Thema ansich können ganze Bücher gefüllt werden. Achja, "Sinn Todesstrafe" oder "Argumente Todesstrafe" bei Google, wird dir viele nützliche Hinweise zu einer Argumentation geben.


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. Mai 2009)

Nein finde das grausam.

Gibt es ja meines Wissens noch
in ein paar Bunesländer von Amerika.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

1. 
Bin ich der Meinung, dass kein Mensch darüber urteilen kann ob ein anderer Mensch für seine Taten den Tod im Nachhinein verdient hat! Das hat nichts mit Selbstverteidigung oder Schutz von dritten zu tun sondern ist Schlichtweg wie man so schön sagt:"Eine Hinrichtung"!

2. 
Gibt es genug Fälle wo unschuldige hingerichtet wurden! 

3.
Wenn jemand wirklich so deratig böse Dinge getan hat, dass man sagt "Er hätte den Tod verdient!" finde ich, ist es damit nicht getan. Sperrt ihn ein! Nehmt ihm die Medien, gebt ihm ein Fenster von wo aus er sehen kann ob es Tag oder Nacht ist und er darf sich Jahrelang mit sich selbst und NUR mit sich selbst beschäftigten!
Diese Strafe ist auf dauer härter als der Tod!


----------



## BrAxIzZ (7. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 3.
> Wenn jemand wirklich so deratig böse Dinge getan hat, dass man sagt "Er hätte den Tod verdient!" finde ich, ist es damit nicht getan. Sperrt ihn ein! Nehmt ihm die Medien, gebt ihm ein Fenster von wo aus er sehen kann ob es Tag oder Nacht ist und er darf sich Jahrelang mit sich selbst und NUR mit sich selbst beschäftigten!
> Diese Strafe ist auf dauer härter als der Tod!


Genau so denke ich auch !


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (7. Mai 2009)

Hey, 
teils/teils denke ich
wenn jemand einen anderen menschen umgebracht hat, hat er selbst nichts anderes verdient
andererseits denke ich dass es auch darauf ankommt, ob der täter im affekt gehandelt hat, oder ob es ein lang geplanter mord war.(wobei es im affekt ja als totschlag und nicht als mord geahndet wird)
bei der todesstrafe gibt es allerdings auch *immer* einen, der den hebel umlegt und somit auch nichts anderes als die selbe strafe verdient.

und zum thema statt todesstrafe lebenslänglich einsperren wäre billiger:
kann gar nicht sein, denn der staat finanziert das essen, die ärzte und die gesamte einrichtung

dass das gesamte thema ne heikle angelegenheit ist, ist von vornerein klar, deshalb kann man nicht wirklich sagen ob es gut oder schlecht ist, da es sowohl pro als auch kontra argumente gibt

Mfg


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Mai 2009)

ich sags ja gefängniskolonie wie in Gothic 1 ^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 3.
> Wenn jemand wirklich so deratig böse Dinge getan hat, dass man sagt "Er hätte den Tod verdient!" finde ich, ist es damit nicht getan. Sperrt ihn ein! Nehmt ihm die Medien, *gebt ihm ein Fenster von wo aus er sehen kann ob es Tag oder Nacht ist und er darf sich Jahrelang mit sich selbst und NUR mit sich selbst beschäftigten!*
> Diese Strafe ist auf dauer härter als der Tod!


um gottes willen, das ist folter
der mensch ist ein soziales wesen
egal, was er schreckliches getan hat, das sollte man niemanden antun
vllt. habt ihr mal von dem versuch gehört, kinder ohne zuneigung aufwachsen zu lassen


> "... Das Kinder auf Liebe und Zuwendung angewiesen sind, um sich entwickeln zu können, war im Mittelalter bekannt, die meisten mittelalterlichen Kinder haben diese Zuneigung auch sicherlich erhalten. Das das aber nicht für alle galt, zeigt der Bericht von Salimbene von Parma um 1285 in seiner "Chronik" über einen "Versuch" Kaiser Friedrichs II.:
> 
> "...Seine zweite Wahnidee war es, herauszubringen, welche Sprache und Art zu sprechen Kinder hätten, die aufwüchsen, ohne mit jemandem sprechen zu können. Und deshalb befahl er den Ammen und Pflegerinnen, diesen Kindern Milch zu geben, sie zu stillen, zu baden und trockenzulegen, jedoch keinesfalls sie zu liebkosen oder mit ihnen zu sprechen. Denn er wollte erfahren, ob sie die hebräische - als die älteste &#8211; Sprache sprächen, oder Griechisch oder Latein oder Arabisch oder aber die Sprache ihrer leiblichen Eltern. Doch war alle Mühe vergebens, weil die Kinder oder Säuglinge ohne Ausnahme starben. Ohne Zuwendung und Berührungen, ohne Lächeln und Liebkosen ihrer Ammen und Pflegerinnen vermochten sie nämlich nicht zu leben..."


ob das bei einem erwachsenen passiert, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber er wird mit sicherheit wahnsinnig


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. Mai 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> und zum thema statt todesstrafe lebenslänglich einsperren wäre billiger:
> kann gar nicht sein, denn der staat finanziert das essen, die ärzte und die gesamte einrichtung
> 
> Mfg


ja das schon, das ist auch immer das argument der pro todesstrafe fraktion. man könne den hinterbliebenen, der opfer, nicht zumuten die arztkosten, verpflegungskosten etc zu zahlen.
sicher ist die dauerhafte unterbringung an sich wahrscheinlich gleich teuer, aber zu den kosten, kommen eben noch die prozeßkosten, und die sind, wie oben in den artikeln erwähnt, bei der todesstrafe ca. 3 mal so hoch, wie normale prozeßkosten, und das macht die todesstrafe insgesamt mind. doppelt so teuer, wie eine lebenslange verwahrung.
jemand der zum tode verurteilt wird, wird ja nicht sofort hingerichtet. dieser wartet oft viele jahre im todestrakt, was bedeutet, er kostet in der zeit genausoviel wie ein normaler häftling
und nöcher, nicht der staat finanziert das, sondern die todesstrafe geht auf kosten des steuerzahlers


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> um gottes willen, das ist folter
> der mensch ist ein soziales wesen
> egal, was er schreckliches getan hat, das sollte man niemanden antun
> vllt. habt ihr mal von dem versuch gehört, kinder ohne zuneigung aufwachsen zu lassen
> ...



Ja du hast Recht! Es ist eine Art von Folter. Man kann über die Jahre erkennen wie diese Person anfängt abzubauen. Gib ihr nichts womit sie sich beschäftigten kann und sein Gehirn wird zu klump! Du kannst ihm einmal die Woche für 5 Min eine Radio reinstellen, er wird dich dafür lieben wobei du es nur machst damit er sich nochmal daran erinnern kann was ihm alles fehlt und es ihm nochmal so RICHTIG weh tut!

Kennst du noch die Geschichte die durch die Presse ging? Der Vater der seine Tochter über Jahre in einer Art Bunker eingesperrt hatte? Ihr Kinder machte? Sie teilweise ihr sogar wegnahm (oder sogar tötete, bin mir nicht mehr sicher).

Ihm würde ich diese Strafe sofort verhängen und ich könnte es vor meinem Gewissen verantworten!

Dafür würd ich mir sogar im Monat 5 Euro mehr vom Gehalt abziehen lassen damit wir uns das leisten können......


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. Mai 2009)

amstetten? ja sicher
aber das ist doch keine lösung, warum muss man andere quälen?
ihnen den luxus von fernseher, spielen, arbeit etc zu entziehen, finde ich ok
aber ein geringen anteil an kontakt zu anderen lebewesen, etwas ausgang... einfach menschlichkeit entgegenbringen, muss möglich sein

nur weil jemand krank ist, oder gestört, oder was auch immer, muss man ihm doch nicht leid zufügen. eine strafe für seine vergehen, ja natürlich, aber doch nicht so

wo der mensch aufhört mensch zu sein, so kommen mir eure methoden vor


----------



## Camô (7. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 3.
> Wenn jemand wirklich so deratig böse Dinge getan hat, dass man sagt "Er hätte den Tod verdient!" finde ich, ist es damit nicht getan. Sperrt ihn ein! Nehmt ihm die Medien, gebt ihm ein Fenster von wo aus er sehen kann ob es Tag oder Nacht ist und er darf sich Jahrelang mit sich selbst und NUR mit sich selbst beschäftigten!
> Diese Strafe ist auf dauer härter als der Tod!



Ersetze das Wort härter durch unmenschlich. Die Insassen von Guantanamo mögen unvorstellbare Taten getan bzw. geplant haben, die Schikanen und Folter der US-Regierung verstößen dennoch gegen die Menschenrechte.

Wenn du solche Leute jahrelang einsperrst, unter diesen grausamen Bedingungen, ist die Gefahr groß, dass gewiefte Anwälte dagegen vorgehen können. Ist zwar nur reine Spekulation meinerseits, aber nicht unrealistisch.

Tatsache ist aber, das die Gesetze in Deutschland eindeutig zu lasch sind, gegen Triebtäter und Kindermörder.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dafür.Ganz einfach.Nur sollten die Fälle alle speziell und einzigartig behandelt werden. Sowie das Hintergrundmotiv etc.

Ein Mörder der jemanden tötet nur aus Neid sollte durchgeröstet werden als jemand der es in einer eskalierenden Situation tut.

Ebenso sollten Kinderschänder getötet werden.Jeder denkt  an den armen täter der leider bisschen kirre im Kopf ist und dafür das Leben unzähliger Kinder für immer ruiniert  bzw. es ganz auslöscht.


Andersrum verurteile ich aufs schärfste die Hinrichtungen in den ganzen Saudi Staaten.Ein Paar wegen Homosexualität zu erhängen ist schlicht und einfach falsch.


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2009)

Ich sags mal so:
Der Humanist in mir sagt: Menschen töten ist unrecht, egal wie schlimm jemand gehandelt hat.
Der Jurist in mir sagt: Jemanden wegsperren bringt nicht wirklich viel, denn in 10 Jahren ist er eh wieder draussen.
Der Wirtschafter in mir sagt: Gefängnisinsassen kosten uns viel zu viel und eine ordentliche Lehre ziehn sie aus ihren Taten eh selten, wodurch sie später zu Rückfalltätern werden.

Dennoch würde wohl der Humanist in mir gewinnen wenns drauf an käme. Aber zum Glück ist bin ich nicht in der Position, sowas zu entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei andererseits für mich persönlich wärs wesentlich schlimmer, lebenslänglich in nem Gefängnis eingesperrt zu sein als hingerichtet zu werden, erst recht wenns ein thailändisches Gefängnis oder sowas wär.


----------



## Camô (7. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür.Ganz einfach.Nur sollten die Fälle alle speziell und einzigartig behandelt werden. Sowie das Hintergrundmotiv etc.
> 
> Ein Mörder der jemanden tötet nur aus Neid sollte durchgeröstet werden als jemand der es in einer eskalierenden Situation tut.
> 
> Ebenso sollten Kinderschänder getötet werden.Jeder denkt  an den armen täter der leider bisschen kirre im Kopf ist und dafür das Leben unzähliger Kinder für immer ruiniert  bzw. es ganz auslöscht.


Harte Worte, aber nicht ganz falsch. Denn außer der moralischen Grundfrage, darf man die Schicksäle der Betroffenen nicht vergessen. Sollte mein Kind von einem Triebtäter vergewaltigt werden (schon beim Schreiben sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare), bezweifle ich, dass ich meine bisherige Einstellung beibehalten würde.

Außerdem gibt es diese extremen Ausnahmefälle. Was ist mit Osama Bin Laden, den Attentätern der türkischen Hochzeit oder Fritzl?

Deswegen habe ich keine eindeutige Meinung zu dieser Thematik. Und die Länder dieser Welt ebenso.


----------



## ThoWeib (7. Mai 2009)

[X] Dagegen.

1.) Befriedigt es vielleicht kurzfristig den Rachedurst, aber ändern tut es an der Tat dennoch nichts.
2.) Schreckt es ohnehin nicht ab, weil jemandem, der im Affekt tötet, die Konsequenzen egal sind, und jemand, der von langer Hand plant, davon ausgeht, das man grade ihn nicht schnappen wird.
3.) Welcher Prozentsatz an zu Unrecht Hingerichteten ist genehm? Denn es wäre naiv zu glauben, dass es immer nur die wirklich ehrlich ganz richtig Schuldigen erwischt. Und dann ergibt sich: je mehr man auf Nummer Sicher geht, desto weniger Leute kann man auf's Schafott schicken, und umso sinnloser wird das ohnehin schwache Argument mit der Abschreckung.

Ganz ehrlich: manchen Schergen wünscht man schon Tod und Verderben auf den Hals, auf die sie auf ewig in der Hölle schmoren mögen. Aber jemanden von Staats wegen vom Leben zum Tod befördern zu lassen, das geht mir entschieden zu weit. Über derlei archaischem Unfug sollten wir dann doch irgendwann mal hinwegkommen.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2009)

Hachja, die Frage der Todesstrafe. Wie ich sie liebe.

Alleine dass hier diskutiert wird zeigt für mich die Verkommenheit der Menschheit. Anderen Menschen den Tod zu wünschen ist doch widerwärtig. Kein Mensch auf der Welt hat den Tod verdient, egal was er getan hat. Natürlich, es ist einfach zu sagen "Hey, da wurde ne weiße Frau vergewaltigt und ermordet, lasst uns den Nigger da drüben hängen" aber so einfach ist es eben nicht. Wer einen anderen Menschen zum Tode verurteilt ist ein Mörder, sogar häufig ein schlimmerer Mörder als der, den er verurteilt, weil die oft im Affekt oder aufgrund einer Persönlichkeitsstörung handeln. Eine Grand Jury in den USA o.ä. plant allerdings über lange Zeit hinweg einen Mord, was nach ihrem eigenen Rechtssystem wiederum der Todesstrafe wert wäre. 
Ausserdem sind Prozesse mit Todesstrafenoption in Amerika eh eine Farce, da Geschworene, die gegen die Todesstrafe sind, bzw. Vorbehalte ihr gegenüber haben, gar nicht als solche zugelassen werden.

Wenn es allerdings eine geben soll:
Machen wirs wie die Chinesen:
Boom Headshot und der Familie die Rechnung für die Kugel und den Militäreinsatz schicken.


----------



## fathril (9. Mai 2009)

Bei Vergewaltigern und Mördern bin ich 100% dafür.
Das hat nichts mit Rache zu tun aber wer das Leben einer andren Person zerstört dessen Leben sollte man auch zerstören
dafür ist der Knast einfach viel zu zahm.
Es kann doch nicht sein das ein Mörder nach 15-25 Jahren wieder frei ist oder ein Vergewaltiger wieder Resozialissiert wird.
Warum hat haben wir einen Aufwand um so jemanden wieder in die Gesellschaft einzugliedern!?
Vorallem Kindervergewaltiger sollten hingerichtet werden,denn so jemand hat das Leben einfach nicht verdient.


----------



## BrAxIzZ (9. Mai 2009)

@fathril  klar ist mord  und verbewaltigungs sehr schlimm aber wenn man ihn auch umbringt ist man nicht besser wie er


----------



## fathril (9. Mai 2009)

Natürlich ist man besser als er,denn er hat die Tat für sich selbst begangen 
während wir durch die Hinrichtungen unsere Gesellschaft schützen.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Natürlich ist man besser als er,denn er hat die Tat für sich selbst begangen
> während wir durch die Hinrichtungen unsere Gesellschaft schützen.


lol genau er bringt jemanden um = böse
wir bringen jemanden um = gut

geile logik 

FAIL SAG ICH DA NUR


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Natürlich ist man besser als er,denn er hat die Tat für sich selbst begangen
> während wir durch die Hinrichtungen unsere Gesellschaft schützen.



Nichts als Semantik... Mord ist Mord ist Mord ist Mord... egal aus welchen Gründen man ihn begeht... sperrt sie in ein tiefes dunkles Loch und lasst sie bis an ihr lebensende versauern... DAS ist eine verdammte Strafe und nicht der kurze und schmerzlose Tod...


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nichts als Semantik... Mord ist Mord ist Mord ist Mord... egal aus welchen Gründen man ihn begeht... sperrt sie in ein tiefes dunkles Loch und lasst sie bis an ihr lebensende versauern... DAS ist eine verdammte Strafe und nicht der kurze und schmerzlose Tod...


das "loch" lässt aber auch schon wieder die menschenrechtler aufheulen. im schlimmsten fall bekommt dann der gefangene aufgrund von psychischer folter noch irgendwelche schadensersatz ansprüche.
im übrigen ist es nicht ganz so einfach mit dem mord.
mord ist es nur dann, wenn ein vorsatz besteht und ein besonderes motiv(niedere bewggründe) und/oder es besonders grausam war. vorsatz und niedere beweggründe würden bei einer hinrichtung aber definitiv zutreffen. ist geplant und niederes motiv rache.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Es war bildlich gesprochen, nicht wörtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es war bildlich gesprochen, nicht wörtlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weis schon wie du das gemeint hast^^
aber es gibt tatsächlich zellen die einen gefangenen komplett isolieren und kein fenster etc haben. die werden oft auch loch genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings werden die eigentlich nur zu disziplinarmaßnahmen benutzt für kurze zeit.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2009)

Hab auch nur argumente dagegen:
man liest ja auch ab und zu, dass jemand gar nicht der schuldige war und x Jahre der Lebenslangen Strafe gessesen ist. So kann er freigelassen werden, aber wenn er schon getoetet wurde...


Im gegensatz dazu finde ich sollten Polizisten nicht wie neulich dafuer beschimpft werden, dass sie Amoklenker & andere Leute die Todesgefahr bringen Schwer verwunden oder auch Dabei toeten.

Weil ich denke, dass Jemanden umzubringen um die Andren zu beschuetzen nichts mit rache, oder boshaftigkeit zu tun hat, sondern im ernstfall eine heldentat.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nichts als Semantik... Mord ist Mord ist Mord ist Mord...* egal aus welchen Gründen man ihn begeht*... sperrt sie in ein tiefes dunkles Loch und lasst sie bis an ihr lebensende versauern... DAS ist eine verdammte Strafe und nicht der kurze und schmerzlose Tod...



Ich mache da schon unterschiede:

Wie und warum tötet jemand?

Ist es eine Affekthandlung? Sprich geschah es z.B. aus einer Notwehrsitutation heraus? Oder auch bei einem Verkehrsunfall ist es erstmal "Totschlag" oder täusche ich mich? 

Oder hat er es geplant?

Warum? 

War er zu diesem Zeitpunkt zurechnungsfähig? Oder ist es aus Eifersucht, Religiösen fanatismus passiert?

Oder einfach nur weil er ihn ausrauben wollte? Also wegen Geld? Oder weil es ihm Spaß machte sein Opfer leiden zu sehen?

Ich denke da spielen viele Faktoren mit rein. Man muß einen Fall haben, um darüber zu diskutieren. Pauschalsieren darf man so ein Thema auf garkeinen Fall!

Aber wer seine Tocher jahrelang in den Keller sperrt, sie vergewaltigt und Kinder macht und ihr auch noch die Kinder wegnimmt gehört für Jahre in nen Raum ohne alles gesperrt! Wie grausam kalt muß ein Mensch sein?

Dagegen find ich es unmenschlich, dass in Guantanamo "Verdächtige" bis aufs übelste "erniedrigt" wurden und schlimmer gehalten wurden als Tiere! Aber gerade weil es wohl gegen die Genfer Konvention verstößt, wurde das Lager halt im "Ausland" errichtet! (der Schutz der Genfer Konvention wurde ihnen erst später zuerkannt...)

Ist schon lustig! Wenn ich sage: "Wir machen bei uns zuhause sowas nicht! Wir fahren zum Dreck machen woanders hin!"



Es gibt gewisse Grenzen die man nun mal ziehen muß. Meine ist "Nicht die Todesstrafe zulassen!" trotzdem ist es ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Angehörigen wenn ein Familienangehöriger aufs grausamste gequält und dann auch noch getötet wird. Vielleicht auch noch ein Kind! Und der "Mörder" sich dann im Gefängniss regelmässig über die Bücherauswahl & das Essen beschwert!

Zeit ist nur ein Faktor, man sollte sie im Gefängnis auch nach ihren Taten beurteilen und behandeln....


----------



## fathril (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Nichts als Semantik... Mord ist Mord ist Mord ist Mord... egal aus welchen Gründen man ihn begeht... sperrt sie in ein tiefes dunkles Loch und lasst sie bis an ihr lebensende versauern... DAS ist eine verdammte Strafe und nicht der kurze und schmerzlose Tod...


Genau Mord ist Mord,du bist also dafür dass man einen Amokläufer nicht erschießt!?
Weil Mord ist Mord...eben nicht und so eine Strafe mit Loch gibts vllt in den USA aber ich denk nicht das man in Deutschland lebenslang in einem Loch
 leben muss.
Wenn wir alle Mörder und Vergewaltiger auf ne einsame Insel schicken und sie sich ums sich selbst kümmern dann ist das ja okay,
aber warum lebt ein Mörder im Knast auf Kosten des Staates!?
Natürlich muss man differnzieren,Totschlag also aus dem Affekt muss natürlich anders bestraft werden als ein eiskalt geplanter Mord.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Genau Mord ist Mord,du bist also dafür dass man einen Amokläufer nicht erschießt!?


was hätte man denn davon? bei einer hinrichtung erfüllt man den selben tatbestand des attentäters.
es müssen harte strafen her, aber die todesstrafe kümmert die wenigsten. ich wär ja für 10h am tag sand umschütten in der sahara mit einer gabel.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Genau Mord ist Mord,du bist also dafür dass man einen Amokläufer nicht erschießt!?



Da Amokläufer damit rechnen bzw. sehr oft dann selbstmord begehen... was wäre das bitte für eine Strafe? Schießt ihm in die Beine oder die Arme das er aufhören muss und sperrt ihn dann ein! Lasst ihn sich seine Taten erinnern an diejenigen die er umgebracht hat, sein Leben lang!


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

Sorry aber die Antwort "Sie habens ja auch gemacht" ist zu banal für so eine Angelegenheit...


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lol genau er bringt jemanden um = böse
> wir bringen jemanden um = gut
> 
> geile logik
> ...


Sorry für Doppelpost, aber raffst dus nicht? Wenn irgendwer n Kind oder ne Frau vergewaltigt wird er zu 100% wieder rückfällig und tuts wieder, wenn du ihn hinrichtest schützt du damit die Gesellschaft.

Aber geile Logik von dir: Hey er hat eine Frau vergewaltigt, sperren wir ihn 10 Jahre ein nach 10 Jahren wenn ers wieder tut können wir ja nur noch die Akte nehmen und ihn wieder 10 Jahre einbuchten

FAIL SAG ICH DA NUR


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber geile Logik von dir: Hey er hat eine Frau vergewaltigt, sperren wir ihn 10 Jahre ein nach 10 Jahren wenn ers wieder tut können wir ja nur noch die Akte nehmen und ihn wieder 10 Jahre einbuchten


wo hab ich geschrieben das er nach 10 jarhen wieder rauskommt schon mal was von sicherungsvewahrung gehört

edit: jemanden umzubringen ist trotzdem keine lösung weil dann müsste man die gesellschaft vor diesem mörder auch wieder schützen


----------



## Das Affenmensch (9. Mai 2009)

Wer Menschen umbringt welche Menschen umgebracht ist kein Stück besser als "illegale" Mörder.
Und jeder unschuldige zum Tode verurteilte (The Green Mile FTW) ist ein unschuldiger zuviel.

Und das Todesstrafen auch nicht abschreckend wirken sieht man in den USA.Dort wird dennoch gemordet obwohl die Todesstrafe verhängt werden kann.

Wo sind wir denn?Im Mittelalter?


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Wer Menschen umbringt welche Menschen umgebracht ist kein Stück besser als "illegale" Mörder.
> Und jeder unschuldige zum Tode verurteilte (The Green Mile FTW) ist ein unschuldiger zuviel.
> 
> Und das Todesstrafen auch nicht abschreckend wirken sieht man in den USA.Dort wird dennoch gemordet obwohl die Todesstrafe verhängt werden kann.
> ...


Darum sag ich ja... Todesstrafe NUR für Kinderschänder und Vergewaltiger wenn man sich zu 100% sicher ist so wie bei Firtzl.... Und Sicherheitsverwahrung...Ja er ist "verwahrt" aber es gibt ne Chance das er wieder frei kommt, wenn du ihn hinrichtest nicht!
/E und so primitv wies jetzt klingt... Sie misshandeln Menschen wie Tiere...Warum sollte man sie nicht "Einschläfern" wie böse Tiere?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Darum sag ich ja... Todesstrafe NUR für Kinderschänder und Vergewaltiger wenn man sich zu 100% sicher ist so wie bei Firtzl.... Und Sicherheitsverwahrung...Ja er ist "verwahrt" aber es gibt ne Chance das er wieder frei kommt, wenn du ihn hinrichtest nicht!
> /E und so primitv wies jetzt klingt... Sie misshandeln Menschen wie Tiere...Warum sollte man sie nicht "Einschläfern" wie böse Tiere?


und welche chance hat er das er wieder frei kommt?


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Darum sag ich ja... Todesstrafe NUR für Kinderschänder und Vergewaltiger wenn man sich zu 100% sicher ist so wie bei Firtzl.... Und Sicherheitsverwahrung...Ja er ist "verwahrt" aber es gibt ne Chance das er wieder frei kommt, wenn du ihn hinrichtest nicht!
> /E und so primitv wies jetzt klingt... Sie misshandeln Menschen wie Tiere...Warum sollte man sie nicht "Einschläfern" wie böse Tiere?



Und was ist 100 % sicher? Wenn er verurteilt wird?

Vieles was ein Mensch macht, kann man Rückgängig machen, der Tod ist unwiederruflich....

Bei Sexualstraftaten bin ich für Kastrieren!

Dann wäre dem Problem auch ein schnelles Ende bereitet ohne das man jemand töten muß!


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und welche chance hat er das er wieder frei kommt?


lebenslang in Deutschland
hier mal die lebenslange freiheitsstrafe in Deutschland. fragwürdig wie man dieser strafe das adjektiv lebenslang anhängen kann.


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und was ist 100 % sicher? Wenn er verurteilt wird?
> 
> Vieles was ein Mensch macht, kann man Rückgängig machen, der Tod ist unwiederruflich....
> 
> ...


Kastrieren wär auch okay.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

kastration ist ja eine noch geringere strafe als gefängnis, es sei denn es wird ohen narkose und bei vollem bewusstsein des täters mit einem rostigen messer gemacht. ansonsten hindern fehlende genitalien nicht das der täter weitere kinder missbraucht.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> lebenslang in Deutschland
> hier mal die lebenslange freiheitsstrafe in Deutschland. fragwürdig wie man dieser strafe das adjektiv lebenslang anhängen kann.


sicherheitsverwahrung stereo, das ist was anderes als lebenslange freiheitsstrafe


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

ok hier mal n vorschlag von meinem vater

die typen einsperren (lebenslang und zwar wirklich lebenslang) und dann alle 4 zellenwände mit den gesichtern ihrer opfer tapezieren (aber so das man es nicht wegkratzen kann).

edit: sry for doppelpost


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

ah ok das mit sicherheitsverwahrung hatte ich nicht gesehen.
aber auch diese dient zur resozialisierung. viele bekommen sogar einmonatige sonderurlaube in denen sie sich in bestimmten gebieten aufhalten dürfen. im prinzip also ein weicheigefängnis. das dort wieder ein täter rauskomtm ist sehr wahrscheinlich.
bezüglich dem vorschlag deines vaters.
nicht bei jedem würde das den gewünschten effekt erzielen, z.b. bei psychisch gestörten die sich an soetwas auch noch ergötzen. gibt genug serientäter die sich erinnerungen an ihre opfer mitnehmen damit sie das ganze im kopf immer wieder durchleben können.


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok hier mal n vorschlag von meinem vater
> 
> die typen einsperren (lebenslang und zwar wirklich lebenslang) und dann alle 4 zellenwände mit den gesichtern ihrer opfer tapezieren (aber so das man es nicht wegkratzen kann).
> 
> edit: sry for doppelpost


Zuerst kastrieren. Dann gibst du jedem Famillienangehörigen 10 Minuten alleine mit ihm. Dann sperrst ihn in den Knast und tapezierst ihnen die Wände und jeden Tag müssen sie jeden Namen ihrer Opfer 10 mal lesen, damit wär jeder Kinderschänder ebenso geistig tot wie ihre opfer.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zuerst kastrieren. Dann gibst du jedem Famillienangehörigen 10 Minuten alleine mit ihm. Dann sperrst ihn in den Knast und tapezierst ihnen die Wände und jeden Tag müssen sie jeden Namen ihrer Opfer 10 mal lesen, damit wär jeder Kinderschänder ebenso geistig tot wie ihre opfer.


10 min mit den angehörigen aber durch ne glaswand getrennt (todesfälle unerwünscht)

ansonst wär ich so dafür^^


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 10 min mit den angehörigen aber durch ne glaswand getrennt (todesfälle unerwünscht)
> 
> ansonst wär ich so dafür^^


Nö jeder darf ihn verhauen wie er will sobalds lebensgefährlich wird schreitet halt wer ein... Sonst nützt es ja nichts


----------



## Zonalar (9. Mai 2009)

... mir fehlen die Worte... ihr redet hier darüber, wie man einen Kinderschänder am besten bestrafen kann?

Macht das... aber ohne mich. 
niemand hat das Recht das Leben eines anderen zu zerstören. Absolut niemand. Kein Kinderschänder, kein Buffed-user, kein 0815-Normalo Mensch mit seiner Arbeit im Büro, kein Politiker, sei er no so hoch in der Position, nicht einmal die Mafia hat diese Recht.

Aber trotzdem ignoriert man die Menschenrechte und ermordet jemandem. 

Ich vertraue  jeden Menschen, aber ich vertraue nicht das Böse in ihn.

Dieser Beitrag ist generell für das Thema gepostet worden, und nicht spezifisch auf Kinderschänder zugeschntten.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nö jeder darf ihn verhauen wie er will sobalds lebensgefährlich wird schreitet halt wer ein... Sonst nützt es ja nichts


dann kriegt er noch geld wegen körperverletzung


----------



## Das Affenmensch (9. Mai 2009)

Ich bin schockiert wie hier über Methoden gefachsilmpelt wird,wie man einen Kinderschänder am besten quält.

Ihr seid kein Stück besser wie Kinderschänder.

"hack ihm seinen schwanz ab"
"tötet ihn" usw

Mit solchen Aussagen stellt man sich auf die selbe primitive Stufe einens Sextäters!


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Ich bin schockiert wie hier über Methoden gefachsilmpelt wird,wie man einen Kinderschänder am besten *quält.*


bitte wo kann ich das lesen bitte sage es mir.


----------



## Camô (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> kastration ist ja eine noch geringere strafe als gefängnis, es sei denn es wird ohen narkose und bei vollem bewusstsein des täters mit einem rostigen messer gemacht. ansonsten hindern fehlende genitalien nicht das der täter weitere kinder missbraucht.



Wie hier alle über unmenschliche Methoden sprechen, um diese Täter einer möglichst harten Strafe zu unterziehen. (Leider) besitzen diese Monster auch noch Menschenrechte, wogegen Anwälte vorgehen können und Lücken im System ausfindig machen.
Ich habe es bereits in diesem Thread erwähnt und ich sage es nochmal: Man kann eine moralische Einstellung dazu haben, dass das Leben eines Menschen juristisch unantastbar ist, aber hier verliert keiner in dieser inzwischen schwachsinnigen Diskussion einen Gedanken an Opfer und Hinterbliebene. Was würdet ihr als Angehörige diesen Kriminellen wünschen, wenn ein geliebter Mnesch vergewaltigt/ ermordet werden würde? 

Ganz einfach, wir wissen es nicht, und können nur spekulieren.
Aber hier wird einfach nur distanziert argumentiert, auf einem ganz schwachen Niveau.


LordofDemons schrieb:


> bitte wo kann ich das lesen bitte sage es mir.


Siehe Zitat oben.


----------



## Camô (9. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich vertraue  jeden Menschen, aber ich vertraue nicht das Böse in ihn.



Schönes Zitat, nur aus welchem Film? War das nicht The Italian Job mit Mark Wahlberg und Charlize Theron?


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wie hier alle über unmenschliche Methoden sprechen, um diese Täter einer möglichst harten Strafe zu unterziehen. (Leider) besitzen diese Monster auch noch Menschenrechte, wogegen Anwälte vorgehen können und Lücken im System ausfindig machen.
> Ich habe es bereits in diesem Thread erwähnt und ich sage es nochmal: Man kann eine moralische Einstellung dazu haben, dass das Leben eines Menschen juristisch unantastbar ist, aber hier verliert keiner in dieser inzwischen schwachsinnigen Diskussion einen Gedanken an Opfer und Hinterbliebene. Was würdet ihr als Angehörige diesen Kriminellen wünschen, wenn ein geliebter Mnesch vergewaltigt/ ermordet werden würde?
> 
> Ganz einfach, wir wissen es nicht, und können nur spekulieren.
> ...


man muss solch ein thema distanziert betrachten. fließen emotionen rein, fällt die entscheidung nicht mehr objektiv aus. deswegen kann ein richter z.b. aufgrund von befangenheit nicht den vorsitz bei einer verwandlung haben, dessen beteiligte in seinem näheren umfeld wiederzufinden sind.
nenn doch bitte argumente die auf einem für dich niedrigen niveau sind, die hier genannt wurden.

edit: und camo du nimmst ein zitat von mir um zu zeigen das wir über folter diskutieren? gut das du den aufklärenden satz meinerseits zwar mit zitierst, aber wohl nicht in kontext bringst.


----------



## Kontinuum (9. Mai 2009)

Es liegt zwar in der triebgesteuerten Natur des Menschen Gleiches mit Gleichem zu vergelten, allerdings kann und wird dadurch wie jedes mal in der Geschichte nur ein endloser hasserfüllter Kreislauf entstehen; Die einzige Möglichkeit (nicht nur in der Frage d. Todesstrafe) zu einem anderen Ergebnis zu kommen und somit die Umwelt positiv zu beeinflußen ist, sich anders (konstruktiv und moralisch korrekt) zu verhalten. Als ich beispielsweise auf das Video von Saddam Husseins Hinrichtung gestoßen ist, ist mir richtig schlecht geworden bei dem Gedanken, was Menschen in Wirklichkeit sind; Für die meisten rechtfertigen die Fehler von anderen das eigene falsche Verhalten, ganz egal wie abartig dieses ist.


----------



## Redryujin (9. Mai 2009)

Angenommen, es kommt jetzt jemand in euer Haus und killt eure ganze Familie während ihr weg seit. Ihr kommt nach Hause und merkt ohje da hat jemand meine Familie getötet.  Zwei Wochen später stellt sich auch heraus der herr XXX wars. Grund war langweile. 

So wie wären eure Gefühle? Ich denke mal ihr werdet so wütend sein das ihr den Täter umbringen wollt. Ich denke auch mal wenn er frei rumlaufen würde würdet ihr versuchen ihn umzubringen so zusagen als Rache. Warum? Ganz einfach weil er nur ins Gefängnis kommt und nichts weiter.

Deswegen ist meiner Meinung die Todesstrafe gut. Sie rächt sozusagen das Opfer. Eine Art Gerechtigkeit.

Wer jetzt der Meinung ist Todesstrafe ist trotzdem scheiße sage ich mal eines.

Kommt mal in so eine Situation wie ich gerade beschrieben habe, ich glaube nicht das ihr dann zum täter gehen würdet und ihn noch einen Strauß Blumen und Pralienen schenken würdet und sagen würdet "ach das kann mal passieren ist vergessen".

Todesstrafe = Gerechtigkeit für das Opfer

Vorausgesetzt man Missbraucht das nicht was auch häufig vorkommt.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Deswegen ist meiner Meinung die Todesstrafe gut. Sie rächt sozusagen das Opfer. Eine Art Gerechtigkeit.


Gerechtigkeit != Genugtuum


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Angenommen, es kommt jetzt jemand in euer Haus und killt eure ganze Familie während ihr weg seit. Ihr kommt nach Hause und merkt ohje da hat jemand meine Familie getötet.  Zwei Wochen später stellt sich auch heraus der herr XXX wars. Grund war langweile.
> 
> So wie wären eure Gefühle? Ich denke mal ihr werdet so wütend sein das ihr den Täter umbringen wollt. Ich denke auch mal wenn er frei rumlaufen würde würdet ihr versuchen ihn umzubringen so zusagen als Rache. Warum? Ganz einfach weil er nur ins Gefängnis kommt und nichts weiter.
> 
> ...


hmm in dem fall wäre ich nicht mehr in der lage das ganze objektiv zu beurteilen


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Der Tod ist keine Bestrafung sondern eine Erlösung...


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Tod ist keine Bestrafung sondern eine Erlösung...


Kommt drauf an wies dir geht, wie dein Leben aussieht etc....

Für irgendwelche Kinder in Manila die im Dreck leben wäre der Tod wohl eine Art Erlösung denke ich mal.. Darum find ichs zum Teil so lächerlich wenn gewisse Leute sich umbringen wollen weil ihr Partner sie verlassen hat... Ich glaub die armen Kinder wären heilfroh sie hätten "nur" solche Probleme...

Wie sagte ein weiser Mann einst?
"Wir haben alle unsere Päckchen zu tragen, sie sind verschied schwer und fallen allen Leuten verschieden auf"

Wenn jetzt angenommen irgend so n Psychopath meine kleine Schwester vergewaltigen und umbringen würde und er "verwahrt" werden würde, ich glaube ich könnte keine Nacht mehr ruhig schlafen...


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

> ...
> Der Grund war Langweile
> ...



àääh... Ich kenne mich zwar in diesem Jargon nicht aus. Aber suche mal wer, der Kindermissbraucht und sie Umbringt, aus Langeweile. Bringe ich jemandem aus Langeweile um? Oder Du? Oder Lyllian (nur Beispiel :> )? Nein. Die Täter haben verschiedene Motive, aber Langeweile? Sowas zu behaupten (auch wenns nur ein Beispiel war...) ist eine Zumutung.
Bedenkt, hinter dem täter ist immer noch ein Mensch. Versucht, ihn zu verstehen, und warum er sowas gemacht hat. Dann können wir mit der Formel nach X auflösen und sein problem lösen, damit er sowas nie wieder Macht.
Ein Grund, warum Leute immer wieder das gleiche Verbrechen begehen ist der, dass wenn sie erwischt werden, sie sowieso schon jezz ins gefängniss kommen. Dann kommt es ja auf ein paar Jährchen mehr oder weniger nicht an.

Aber so mancher von euch betreibt hier eine Hexenjagd. Alle Pädophile müssen sterben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum hat man früher Hexen verbrannt? Und warum sollten heute Pädophile hingerichtet werden.

Vllt liegt es an der Perspektivenlosigkeit des Täters. Er weiss nicht, was er noch alles erreichen könnte. Oder er weiss, das er jezz eben nichts mehr erreichen kann, und das er sowieso ins Gefängnis kommt/hingerichtet wird. Aber wir geben ihnen auch keine Perspektiven mehr! Wir lassen ihnen keine Chance mehr, sein Leben zu ändern. Man versucht es ja garnicht herauszufinden, worin es jetzt wirklich lag. Wenn man die Beweggründe weiss, kann man versuchen sie zu bekämpfen. Wenn sie erfolgreich bekämpft wurde, und der Pädophiler wieder zum klardenkendem Menschen wurde, könnte man das erlangte Wissen auf weitere Pädophile einsetzen. So würden die Zahlen der Pädophilen senken, und auch die zahlen der Opfer.

Wenn ihr aber ihn umbringt, haben wir nur einen Toten mehr. Und weder ihr, der Pädophile, noch die Ganze Welt macht einen Schritt vorwärts.

Man hat es ja ganz schön gesehen im ersten und 2. Weltkrieg. Eine Art gerechtfertigtes töten. Was hats bewirkt? 

so far.


Dies waren die Gedankengänge eines 16-Jährigen pupertierenden Jungen. Danke fürs lesen.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Der Tod ist keine Bestrafung sondern eine Erlösung...



So ist es und nicht anders....

Werden diese Straftäter im Tod bereuen können,ein schlechtes Gewissen entwickeln können was sie auf Lebzeit schmerzen wird?

Nein...


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2009)

ich mag deine posts.


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

Das heißt wenn jemand euer Kind umbringt dann versucht ihr den Menschen zu verstehen und ihn zu verzeihen? Tja wenn das so ist nehme ich meine post von oben wieder zurück.


----------



## Camô (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> man muss solch ein thema distanziert betrachten. fließen emotionen rein, fällt die entscheidung nicht mehr objektiv aus. deswegen kann ein richter z.b. aufgrund von befangenheit nicht den vorsitz bei einer verwandlung haben, dessen beteiligte in seinem näheren umfeld wiederzufinden sind.
> nenn doch bitte argumente die auf einem für dich niedrigen niveau sind, die hier genannt wurden.
> 
> edit: und camo du nimmst ein zitat von mir um zu zeigen das wir über folter diskutieren? gut das du den aufklärenden satz meinerseits zwar mit zitierst, aber wohl nicht in kontext bringst.


Ich denke einfach, dass man erst als Opfer bzw. Betroffener eine konkrete Einstellung zu diesem Thema entwickelt. Ansonsten ist alles Spekulation. Und ich finde es anmaßend, lediglich mit der moralischen Keule zu schwingen, bloß weil man das Leben eines Menschen als unantastbar sieht. 

Zu deinem von mir zitierten Zitat: Niedriges Niveau fand ich, dass plötzlich die Methoden durchdacht wurden, wie man Triebtäter möglichst grausam verstümmelt und somit aus dem Verkehr zieht. Und du sagtest: "(...) ohne Narkose und bei vollem Bewusstsein mit einem rostigen Messer (...)". Kurios, dass sich ausgerechnet die Leute diese Grausamkeiten ausdenken, die gegen die unmenschliche Todesstrafe sind. Deswegen habe ich dein Zitat genommen, da es an Geschmacklosigkeit kaum zu überbieten war. Damit ansprechen wollte ich all diejenigen, die sich dazu berufen fühlen, Straftäter möglichst schmerzhaft zu bestrafen.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

lie smein zitat weiter, da sage ich deutlich das solche strafen einen triebtäter nicht an der wiederholung seiner tat hindern. und nein als opfer oder beteiligter kannst du eben keine klaren entscheidungen bei sowas treffen, von daher muss es regeln geben(gesetze und menschenrechte) sowie unabhängige gutachter(richter) damit eine objektive entscheidung getroffen werden kann. das hat nichts damit zu tun das man den familien gegenüber kein mitleid empfindet.


----------



## Camô (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> lie smein zitat weiter, da sage ich deutlich das solche strafen einen triebtäter nicht an der wiederholung seiner tat hindern. und nein als opfer oder beteiligter kannst du eben keine klaren entscheidungen bei sowas treffen, von daher muss es regeln geben(gesetze und menschenrechte) sowie unabhängige gutachter(richter) damit eine objektive entscheidung getroffen werden kann. das hat nichts damit zu tun das man den familien gegenüber kein mitleid empfindet.


Natürlich müssen Gerichte objektiv sein, aber wer um Gottes Willen hat das Recht, diese Entscheidung zu treffen? Ich finde einfach, dass es ein Teufelskreis ist. Ich kann jetzt nicht dazu Stellung nehmen und mir eine für mich logische Meinung bilden, sofern ich nicht betroffen bin. Das ist, was mir hier in dieser Diskussion übel aufstößt. Ich respektiere die Kontroverse in dieser Grundsatzdebatte, aber diese 1-Satz-Poster, die meinen, ihre Meinung habe als einzige Gewicht, regen mich halt auf. Und damit meine ich nicht dich.

Richtig, mein Fehler, ich habe dein Zitat nicht als Ganzes betrachtet.


----------



## fathril (10. Mai 2009)

Verstehen!?
Ich packs nicht,ich kann keinen Kinderschänder oder Mörder verstehen!
Das Problem ist einfach ich finde ein Mörder/vergewaltiger hat viel zu viele Rechte in Deutschland.
Ich will nicht das so jmd wieder zurück in die Gesellschaft findet und da ist die Hinrichtung wesentlich besser als jmd noch 30-40 Jahre auf unseren Kosten leben zu lassen.
Da ich auch nicht an Gott glaub ziehn so Sachen wie kein Mensch hat das Recht über Leben und Tod zu entscheiden nicht.
Das hätte der Täter auch vor seiner Tat auch mal bedenken sollen.
Natürlich ist das Scheiße das auch Verwandte des Täters hineingezogen werden aber das liegt alles an dem Mörder und nicht an der Hinrichtung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

ööhm, ja verstehen. Sowie man als  Kind/jugndlicher von den Eltern verstanden werden will. Es gibt nicht den "ultimativen bösen Mensch" wie ein Mörder oder Vergewaltiger. Aber wenn wir sie nicht verstehen wollen (und das sind einige hier..), werden die Todeszahlen nur noch mehr steigen und nicht verringern. Und ja, ich hab auch die theoretischen Opfer eines wieder Freigewordenen Tirebtäters miteinberechnet. Sie werden immer noch nicht weniger. 

Aber im gleichen Atemzug wollen wir Frieden. Aber es scheinen immer noch nicht alle zu kapieren, dass Frieden nicht durch Krieg erreicht wird.

...Ich hätt wohl noch mehr zu erzählen, aber ich mag nimmer. Wenn hier weiterhin so verbissen gegen die "bösen Menschen" vorgegangen wird, lohnen sich weitere Ausführungen nicht. 

Und um jezz  nicht assozial zu wirken: Mich würd es auch rasend wütend machen, wenn jemand meine Kinder (die ich nicht habe, nur Beispiel) umbringen würde. 

Es gibt doch sonen geilen Yoda-Zitat^^Kann ihn wer raussuchen? Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Und um jezz  nicht assozial zu wirken: Mich würd es auch rasend wütend machen, wenn jemand meine Kinder (die ich nicht habe, nur Beispiel) umbringen würde.



Wohl eher blind vor Wut, wer garantiert dir denn, dass du dann keine Rachegedanken entwickelst und die Täter tot sehen willst?

Jeder kennt hier bestimmt den Film "Die Jury". Freispruch für den sich rächenden Vater und als Zuschauer wollte man das auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fathril (10. Mai 2009)

Was hilft es uns denn wenn wir die Täter verstehen?
Mir ist das Leben von so einem Menschen einfach komplett egal.
Manchmal muss Feuer mit Feuer bekämpft werden.
Es sind halt auch einfach böse Menschen, wie willst du sie sonst bezeichnen?
Ich kann kein Mitleid mit so einer Person haben auch wenn sie einen Fehler in der Psyche hat.
Ja ich bin verbissen aber ihr stellt euch auch total gegen die Todesstrafe dann darf ich sie doch auch total verteidigen.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Also meiner Ansicht nach ist die Todesstrafe niemals gerechtfertigt hmm. Klar ein Massen Mörder hätte es nach einem Billanz Schema verdient also theoretisch aber sich das Recht nehmen jemanden zu töten wäre doch mit der Menschenwürde nich so ganz vereinbar mein ich hmm man entmenscht den Mörder im Prinzip und das ist sicherlich nicht richtig. Die Gefängnisstraffen könnten se gern erhöhen aber sich das Recht zum töten nehmen glaub das will ich nicht das Gerichte dieses Recht haben nein nein nein^^


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn jemand euer Kind umbringt dann versucht ihr den Menschen zu verstehen und ihn zu verzeihen? Tja wenn das so ist nehme ich meine post von oben wieder zurück.



Naja das ist etwas sarkastisch ausgedrückt. Ich denke das Wut und Trauer in diesem Fall ein absolut menschliches Gefühl sind.


Trotzdem gibt es andere Möglichkeiten. Wie der Name "Triebtäter" schon sagt, sind es die niedrigsten Triebe die einen Menschen zu so einer Handlung veranlassen. Das eine wird wohl der Trieb in Kombination mit einem psychologischen Schaden sein.

Ich meine mal etwas gehört zu haben von einer Art "Hormonblocker" die praktisch den Sexualtrieb komplett unterdrücken. Das in Verbindung mit einer Theraphie und wenn nötig ein Lebenslanges verwahren ist wohl die gerechte Strafe sowie ein Schutz für die Öffentlichkeit!

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, es gibt immer einen der noch radikaler ist als ihr! Ihr fordert die Todesstrafe für Kindesmissbrauch, der nächste für Raubmord, der nächste für Raub und der letzte in der Reihe kontrolliert dann mit den Strafen das System, weil auf einmal die Todesstrafe sogar im Straßenverkehr verhängt werden kann.... Je härter ein Gesetz ist, desto schneller kann es dem Missbrauch dienen.

Dazu kommt, dass man ja immer sagt, Gott verzeiht ein jedem der bereuht. Es ist immer so einfach dahin gesagt und viele denken das wäre so wie im Alltag "Oh Entschuldigung das tut mir aber leid!". Das glaub ich nicht! Ich glaube man muß vom ganzen Herzen tatsächlich bereuen und das tun nur Menschen denen es wirklich Leid tut, die sich wirklich Vorwürfe machen. Diese Menschen strafen sich selbst. 

Ein Beispiel: Bei mir in der Gegend hat ein Mann seinen Führerschein verloren. Aus Angst seinen Job zu verlieren hat er es seinem Boss nicht gesagt und ist heimlich schwarz gefahren. Nach einer Betriebsfeier fuhr er heim und war auch noch leicht angesäuselt. Jetzt hat er nem Mädel oder nem Jungen die Vorfahrt genommen, der/die auf einem Roller ankam. Der Unfall endete tödlich. Es wurde in der Zeitung berichtet, dass er danach in psychische Behandlung ist weil es ihn wohl völlig fertig machte. Er hat die Eltern besucht und sie haben sogar erlaubt, dass er zur Beerdigung durfte. Er hat anscheinend auch vor Gericht gesagt, dass er die vollen Konsquenzen für seine Handlung übernehmen will und sich darüber bewußt ist, er wird diesen Verlust nie wieder gut machen können.

Zum einen sieht man daran: Keine Strafe der Welt auch die Todesstrafe nicht, könnte ihn wohl mehr strafen! Der zweite Punkt ist: Man kann viel wieder gut machen ausser man hat einen Menschen getötet.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

Alle, die sagen "mir ist das leben dieses menschen egal, feur mit feuer, genugtuung wollen und wie man ihn moeglichst gut foltert" seid einfach genausoschlecht.

ihr waert dan genauso moerder, folterer, gegen die so viel protestiert wurde und es endlich abgeschaffen wurde, ihr koennt den mord nicht rueckgaengig machen sondern nur einen weiteren begehen.

das einzige, was man machen sollte, ist ein "Echtes Lebenslang", damit er nie wieder leuten etwas antun kann.
da hat er unglaublich lange zeit, nachzudenken, vielleicht reue zu zeigen.


----------



## fathril (11. Mai 2009)

Das Problem ist das diese Person das Leben von mehreren Menschen zerstört hat und vllt nicht mal Reue zeigt!
Bei Reue und anderen Faktoren muss man ihn ja nicht hinrichten aber bei komplett Durchgeknallten ist der Tod gerecht.
Und für euch bin ich vllt genauso schlimm aber ich empfinde da komplett anders.
Wenn jemand mit dem Tot bestraft wird hat er ja auch was dafür getan,aber was kann ein kleines Kind dafür vergewaltigt und getötet zu werden oder wenn jmd einfach nur aus Gier ermordet wird?
Aber man kann euch sowieso nicht überzeugen weil ihr es einfach als nicht korreckt ethisch anseht,ich find es dagegen völlig okay.
In den USA gibts auch die Todesstrafe und da wird man trotzdem nicht für jede Kleinigkeit hingerichtet also sollte das mit dem Gesetz einhalten kein Problem sein.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das diese Person das Leben von mehreren Menschen zerstört hat und vllt nicht mal Reue zeigt!
> Bei Reue und anderen Faktoren muss man ihn ja nicht hinrichten aber bei komplett Durchgeknallten ist der Tod gerecht.
> Und für euch bin ich vllt genauso schlimm aber ich empfinde da komplett anders.
> Wenn jemand mit dem Tot bestraft wird hat er ja auch was dafür getan,aber was kann ein kleines Kind dafür vergewaltigt und getötet zu werden oder wenn jmd einfach nur aus Gier ermordet wird?
> ...


in den usa haben aber auch schon ne menge staaten die todesstarfe abgeschafft und in den anderen kommt es in zusammenhang mit todesstrafe öfter zu skandalen .


----------



## fathril (11. Mai 2009)

Gut,hier kommt es auch immerwieder zu Skandalen weil psychich labile Menschen wieder in die Gesellschaft eingegliedert werden.
Mir fallen direkt 2 Fälle ein: Einmal der Vergewaltiger der schon rückfällig geworden ist und trotzdem Schwimmunterricht für kleine Kinder gegeben hat und der andere der Trotz psychologischem Gutachten entlassen wurde.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das diese Person das Leben von mehreren Menschen zerstört hat und vllt nicht mal Reue zeigt!
> Bei Reue und anderen Faktoren muss man ihn ja nicht hinrichten aber bei komplett Durchgeknallten ist der Tod gerecht.
> Und für euch bin ich vllt genauso schlimm aber ich empfinde da komplett anders.
> Wenn jemand mit dem Tot bestraft wird hat er ja auch was dafür getan,aber was kann ein kleines Kind dafür vergewaltigt und getötet zu werden oder wenn jmd einfach nur aus Gier ermordet wird?
> ...



Bringt es die Opfer zurück? Macht es die Tat ungeschehen? 

Würdest du sie hinrichten? Also selbst umbringen? Und wenn ja: Was ist wenn du seine Angehörigen hinterher erfährst, es war ein Unschuldiger? Was wäre dann mit deinem Gewissen? 

Nicht dein Fehler? Du hast nur Befehle ausgeführt? Verstehe! Also ist eine Hinrichtung aus blindem Hass und ohne Reue in Ordnung.

Dann setze da mal statt "Hinrichtung" einfach "Mord" ein und du wirst feststellen "du mutierst dann zu dem was du bekämpfen willst!"


@fathril zu deiner neuen Post:

Ich habs vorhin schonmal geschrieben, gerade Sexualstraftäter haben zwei Dinge die wichtig sind: Einen Fehler im Kopf und einen SexualTRIEB! Man müßte ihnen diesen Trieb eigentlich mit Medikamenten "ausschalten" ich denke es ist vergleichbar mit Sucht. Das Verlangen etwas zu kriegen obwohl man weiß das es weder gut noch erlaubt ist. 


Es ist fürchterlich und ich würde wohl einen zu brei hauen wenn ich die Chance hätte dadurch ein Kind zu retten! Aber töten? Mein Gewissen wegen ihm beflecken?


----------



## White-Frost (11. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das diese Person das Leben von mehreren Menschen zerstört hat und vllt nicht mal Reue zeigt!
> Bei Reue und anderen Faktoren muss man ihn ja nicht hinrichten aber bei komplett Durchgeknallten ist der Tod gerecht.
> Und für euch bin ich vllt genauso schlimm aber ich empfinde da komplett anders.
> Wenn jemand mit dem Tot bestraft wird hat er ja auch was dafür getan,aber was kann ein kleines Kind dafür vergewaltigt und getötet zu werden oder wenn jmd einfach nur aus Gier ermordet wird?
> ...


Abgesehen davon das ich nicht denke das jemals ein gerechtfertigter Grund entsteht jemanden zu töten weil er etwas getan hat... Wann würdest du sagen ist eine Todesstraffe gerecht? Ab welcher tat ist ein Mensch kein Mensch mehr und somit tötbar?


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Die Ganze Geschichte erinnert mich an Arthas, in Warcraft III. Er ging nach Strandbrad um den Verantwortlichen zu töten, weil er soviele Menschenleben gefordert hat. Als er ankam, bemerkte er, das die Dorfbewohner, nach und nach zu Zombies wurden. Er liess sie alle töten. 
Wer die Kampagnie verfolgte weiss: Er ging nach Nordend, verriet die Söldner, die ihm geholfen haben, log seine eigenen Soldaten an, damit sie nicht nach Hause fuhren, brachte letztendlich seinen guten Freund Miradin Bronzebart um, um das Schwert zu erhalten, mit dem er die Untoten aufhalten wollte.
Tjaaaaa, viele Jahre später in Nordent^^ Wir sehen, es gibt dort immernoch mehr als genug Untote, und irgendwie wurden es doch nicht weniger.


Was für Parallelen...


----------



## fathril (11. Mai 2009)

Die Todesstrafe finde ich gerecht bei Mord und sexual Strafttaten egal ob Kind oder Erwachsener.
Er ist natürlich immer noch ein Mensch aber das ändert nichts.
Natürlich müsste man  bei einer Hinrichtung 100% sicher sein,bei einer nicht eindeutigen Beweislage kann man ihn ja immernoch ins Gefängniss stecken.
Warum bekommt dann niemand diese Medikamente?
Die meiste Vergewaltiger haben halt eine ziemlich starke Rückfallquote.
Bei einer klaren Beweislast hätte ich kein Problem ihn zu töten weil ich die Tat  für mein Gewissen begründen kann.
 Edit:
@Benji Natürlich ist Prävention das erste Mittel aber nach so einer Tat ist halt einfach Schluss mit lustig.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Die Todesstrafe finde ich gerecht bei Mord und sexual Strafttaten egal ob Kind oder Erwachsener.
> *Er ist natürlich immer noch ein Mensch aber das ändert nichts.*
> Natürlich müsste man  bei einer Hinrichtung 100% sicher sein,bei einer nicht eindeutigen Beweislage kann man ihn ja immernoch ins Gefängniss stecken.
> Warum bekommt dann niemand diese Medikamente?
> ...


Das ändert sehr wohl was weils mit der Tatsache das du sagst es wäre immer noch ein Mensch gegen das Grundgesetz gehen würde hmm


----------



## fathril (11. Mai 2009)

JA natürlich ist es noch ein MENSCH, was sonst?
Es sollte klar sein das wenn die Todesstrafe eingeführt werden würde (was eh nicht passiert) das Grundgesetz geändert werden müsste.
Wie schon gesagt ist doch auch noch in den USA erlaubt.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Die Todesstrafe finde ich gerecht bei Mord und sexual Strafttaten egal ob Kind oder Erwachsener.
> Er ist natürlich immer noch ein Mensch aber das ändert nichts.
> Natürlich müsste man  bei einer Hinrichtung 100% sicher sein,bei einer nicht eindeutigen Beweislage kann man ihn ja immernoch ins Gefängniss stecken.
> Warum bekommt dann niemand diese Medikamente?
> ...


todesstrafe bei mord und sexualstraftaten, das iist die regel nach der du gehen würdest?
ein einbrecher dringt in mein haus ein und tötet meine angehörigen, ich komm die treppe runter und erschieße den mann. aber halt, das wäre ja jetzt mein todesurteil...


----------



## Kono (shat) (11. Mai 2009)

diese medikamente werden schon gegeben, aber damit kann man nunmal niemanden davon abhalten. es eght ja meist nicht darum nur sex mit kindern zu haben, sondern diese menschen, haben nunmal eine gestörte persönlichkeit, evtl noch sadistische tendenzen. das ganze ist nicht mit medikamenten zur triebdämpfung abschaltbar. da gehört eine sehr intensive psychotherapie zu, und die muss mann eben wollen


----------



## fathril (11. Mai 2009)

Ich fass es nicht seit ihr alle so engstirnig...
Wenn du einen Einbrecher in NOTWEHR erschießt bekommst du doch keine Strafe.
Du kommst dafür doch auch jetzt nicht in den ´Knast oder?!
Das mit den Medikamenten find ich interressant weil man muss eben wollen und wenn es einer nicht will dann bringt das ganze auch nichts.

Edit:
Außerdem wenn du in erschoßen hast dann hat er die Todesstrafe und nicht du...


----------



## Kono (shat) (11. Mai 2009)

jo, es sei denn du erschießt ihn nicht in notwehr, dann machst du dich strafbar
und nun überleg mal, ob ein gefesselter mensch, der sich nicht rühren kann, dich gleich angreift, damit du ihn in notwehr die giftspritze verpassen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in dem moment bist du sein mörder, nichts anderes
und kein deut besser als er


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

ich wollte dir nur zeigen wie schwer es ist definierte grenzen für die anwendung der todesstrafe zu finden. das man selbst mit geplanten mord und heimtücke davon kommen kann, zeigt der fall o.j. simpson
im übrigen musst du erstmal beweisen das es notwehr war, könnte ja z.b. auch sein das das ein gemeinsam geplantes komplott war. was dann? es gibt zu viele variablen die man berücksichtigen muss um eine endgültige entscheidung(und das ist die todesstrafe nunmal) treffen zu können


----------



## fathril (11. Mai 2009)

Ich finde schon das ich immernoch besser bin als er.
Hier ist auch das Problem der Diskussion,es geht einfach darum ob man die Hinrichtung als ethisch vertretbar ansieht oder nicht und das tu ich nun mal und ihr nicht.
Ich denke außerdem selbst wenn du den Mörder der schon ein Massaker in deiner Wohnung angerichtet eiskalt von hinten erschießt, wird dich kein Gericht der Welt dafür in den Knast stecken.

Edit:
Ja natürlich aber so kannst du nie jmd bestrafen.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> JA natürlich ist es noch ein MENSCH, was sonst?
> Es sollte klar sein das wenn die Todesstrafe eingeführt werden würde (was eh nicht passiert) das Grundgesetz geändert werden müsste.
> Wie schon gesagt ist doch auch noch in den USA erlaubt.


Die USA ist nicht Deutschland... Das Grundgesetz hat Unterparagraphen was allen vorran die ersten 20 Paragraphen schützt und nicht abänder bar machen und unter diesen 20 ist Leidergottes auch was mit so Menschenwürde und son Zeug und tjoa kann man nunmal nicht ändern weis is blöd und so hät auch gern das ma das Grundgesetz nach belieben ändern könnten und so neuer Führer und so allgemein bin auch bitter enttäuscht aber dieses blöde Grundgesetz is einfach an diesen Stellen geschützt so doof wies is


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

du verstehst nicht worauf ich hinaus will. um die todesstrafe als strafe einzuführen, brauchst du einen klar definierten rahmen ab wann diese angewendet werden darf. da reicht es nicht zu sagen bei mord und sexualstraftaten. definierst du den anwendungsrahmen nicht klar genug, kann es dazu führen das sie missbraucht wird.
im übrigen hast du noch nicht auf die vorher gestellte frage geantwortet ,was du machst wenn sich nach ein paar jahren herausstellt das du einen unschuldigen getötet hast.


----------



## fathril (11. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Die USA ist nicht Deutschland... Das Grundgesetz hat unter Paragraphen was allen vorran die ersten 20 Paragraphen schützt und nicht abänder bar machen und unter diesen 20 ist Leidergottes auch was mit so Menschenwürde und son Zeug und tjoa kann man nunmal nicht ändern weis is blöd und so hät auch gern das ma das Grundgesetz nach belieben ändern könnten und so neuer Führer und so allgemein bin auch bitter enttäuscht aber dieses blöde Grundgesetz is einfach an diesen Stellen geschützt so doof wies is


Willst du mich mit Nazis gleichstellen?!
Ich glaub du übertreibst ein bisschen!
Ich bin für die Todesstrafe auch wenn es sie nie geben wird das is eig so ziemlich jedem klar hier denk ich mal außer dir.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte anmerken, das White-frost's text wohl sarkastisch gemeint war. 
Nur um das klarzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, ich glaube wirklich, dass es ein paar nicht sofort begreifen würden^^


----------



## fathril (11. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich einen Unschuldigen getötet hätte würd ich wahrscheinlich psyisch total kaputt gehen, deswegen müsste die Beweislast halt auch einfach erdrückend sein.
Is doch klar das ich kein Gesetz formulieren kann ,ich bin ja auch kein Politiker.

Edit: is schon klar ,aber die Todestrafe mit Nazis in Verbindung zu bringen ist doch kompletter Schwachsinn.


----------



## White-Frost (11. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Willst du mich mit Nazis gleichstellen?!
> Ich glaub du übertreibst ein bisschen!
> Ich bin für die Todesstrafe auch wenn es sie nie geben wird das is eig so ziemlich jedem klar hier denk ich mal außer dir.


Ich setze dich nicht mit Nazis gleich ich will hier nur die gesetzliche Lage klären das das Grundgesetz nich so einfach geändert werden kann wie du wohl meinst hmm vor allem nich in den Bereichen hmm tut mir Leid is einfach mein Gebiet das Rechtliche so wurds mir gelehrt^^ Absolut nicht umsetzbar weil du die Menschen entmenschlichen müsstest und das kann ein Mensch nich... genausowenig wie ein Mensch definieren könnte ab wan es dazu kommen sollte einen Mensch zu entmenschlichen die Grenze is unmenschlich


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Unschuldigen getötet hätte würd ich wahrscheinlich psyisch total kaputt gehen, deswegen müsste die Beweislast halt auch einfach erdrückend sein.
> Is doch klar das ich kein Gesetz formulieren kann ,ich bin ja auch kein Politiker.


was denkst du denn wie die beweislast bei den unschuldig zu tode verurteilten war? erdrückend natürlich, nur auf indizien kann man solch ein urteil nicht stützen. genauso kann sich nach dem tode herausstellen das wichtige beweise gefälscht wurden .


----------



## fathril (11. Mai 2009)

Das kann auch passieren,wenn einer nach 60 Jahren im ´Knast stirbt und sein ganzen Leben dadurch verkackt hat.
Und wie willst du so überhaupt ein Urteil fällen?
Wie schon gesagt das ist hier alles ziemlich hypothetisch.


----------



## sTereoType (11. Mai 2009)

sicherlich kann das auch passieren, aber er hatte 60 jahre länger die möglichkeit auf eine aufklärung des falles. allerdings saß in deutschland noch niemand länger als 25 jahre im knast. die mindest nhaftierung bei lebenslänglicher haft beträgt grad mal 15 jahre.


----------



## fathril (11. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss auch ein Grund für die Todesstrafe lebenslänglich ist hier einfach nicht lebenslänglich.
Naja ich geh jetzt hier raus,weil es ist einfach eine moralische Frage.
Ob man die Todesstrafe ausreichend vertreten kann für sein Gewissen.
Ich kann es vertreten,ihr habt eine andere Meinung und deswegen können wir hier noch Jahre diskutieren.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs, wenn ihr euch mal richtig vorstellt, wie lange 15 oder 25 Jahre sind? 

Ich leb jezz schon 16 Jahre lang....


----------



## Thoor (11. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn ihr euch mal richtig vorstellt, wie lange 15 oder 25 Jahre sind?
> 
> Ich leb jezz schon 16 Jahre lang....


Sag das nem 45 jährigen Pädophilen... der scheisst auf 10 Jahre Knast ._.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (11. Mai 2009)

Die meisten als gefährlich eingestuften Triebtäter bekommen fast immer eine angehängte Sicherheitsverwahrung.
Meistens sind das irgendwelche Klapsen wo sie sich tagtäglich mit ihrer Krankheit/ihren Trieben auseinandersetzen müssen.

Ich glaub das ist schlimmer als "human" umgebracht zu werden.

So werden sie jeden Tag daran errinnert was für Monster sie sind.

Wenn sie sich dann selbst richten ist das in Ordnung,aber kein Mensch darf über Leben und Tod eines anderen Menschen entscheiden.


----------



## Kono (shat) (11. Mai 2009)

da das hier jetzt ein thread über kindesmißbrauch ist, evtl mal ein paar fakten dazu, damit die dimension klarer wird.
laut bka, werden (offiziell), im jahr, rund 15'000 kinder sexuell mißbraucht. (dies betrifft die anzahl der kinder, nicht die häufigkeit des mißbrauchs). 
die dunkelziffer liegt bei geschätzten 200'000- 300'000 kindern. nur in deutschland

gehen wir davon aus, das die hälfte der täter verurteilt wird, also knapp 8000 personen, denn häufig ist die straftat verjährt, oder die anzeige wird fallengelassen
die rückfallquote liegt insgesamt zwischen 10 - 20%
mit therapie, und evtl medikation kann diese quote nochmals halbiert werden

natürlich fällt bei sovielen menschen immer mal einer durchs raster, und wird freigelassen, aber das ist nicht gang und gäbe, und soviele menschen sollten nicht mit dem tod besttraft werden, nur weil sie krank sind, oder die medien eine hetzjagd draus machen, angst schüren, und mit worten um sich schmeißen, die ein falsches licht, auf diese täter werfen.
ich will das sicher nicht schön reden, aber diese täter, kommen nur mit gutachten etc, aus dem gefängnis. und in sehr vielen fällen, liegen die richtig

ich persönlich hätte mehr angst davor, das mein kind in der schule gemobbt oder zusammengeschlagen wird, als das einem sexualdelikt zum opfer fällt, also wenn ich ein kind hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (11. Mai 2009)

ob todesstrafe oder nicht.. letztlich halt ich die frage für relativ unwichtig. meistens spür ich da eh nicht viel mehr als die zweifelhafte moral heraus, sich nicht selbst die hände dreckig machen zu wollen.
der schritt, jemanden zu töten, mag drastisch sein - jemanden lebenslang wegzusperren seh ich da jedenfalls als ziemlich gleichwertig. wie der affenmensch schon gesagt hat, es muss sogar noch um einiges schlimmer sein. 
letztlich ist die option, jemanden lebenslänglich wegzusperren nur eine etwas passivere art, einen menschen zu töten. ein leben ohne freiheit, ist kein leben.

ich seh das ziemlich pragmatisch. anscheinend lohnt sich die todesstrafe nichtmal in finanzieller hinsicht, eine abschreckende wirkung scheint mir auch nur in sehr begrenztem masse vorhanden zu sein.
wieso sich also die finger an menschlichem abschaum dreckig machen, wenn man solche leute auch einfach für immer hinter gitter sperren kann.

letztlich zählt für mich in dieser debatte nur eines: dass das leben unbescholtener bürger mehr wert ist als eines, das gräueltaten vollbracht hat. 
es kann nicht angehen, dass aus reinem glaube ans gute im menschen, das leben von unbescholtenen bürgern die sich nichts zu schulde haben kommen lassen, aufs spiel gesetzt wird.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Die Todesstrafe finde ich gerecht bei Mord und sexual Strafttaten egal ob Kind oder Erwachsener.
> Er ist natürlich immer noch ein Mensch aber das ändert nichts.
> Natürlich müsste man  bei einer Hinrichtung 100% sicher sein,bei einer nicht eindeutigen Beweislage kann man ihn ja immernoch ins Gefängniss stecken.
> Warum bekommt dann niemand diese Medikamente?
> ...



Eine Frau geht vor Gericht. Ein Mann habe sie besucht und nach dem sie ein paar Gläser getrunken haben ist er über sie hergefallen. Er sagt er kann sich an nichts mehr erinnern, weil er betrunken war aber er würde sowas nie machen! Wegen seiner Frau und der Familie.

Es wird diskutiert, Beweise dafür und dagegen gesucht. letztendlich fordert der Druck der Öffentlichkeit diesem Verfahren endlich ein Ende zu machen!

Der Mann wird verurteilt. Und somit hingerichtet. Ein paar Jahre später meldet sich die Frau und gibt zu das es nicht so war wie sie es erzählt hat. Sie war in ihn verknallt und wollte ihn für sich haben. Er hat sie aber verschmäht wegen seiner Frau. So lud sie ihn zum essen ein und füllte ihn heimlich ab. Er war nicht mehr zurechnungsfähig als sie ihn vernaschte. Später sagte sie, er hätte sie vergewaltigt um sich an ihm zu rächen.

Er ist schon tot. Wen bringst du jetzt noch alles um? Sie weil sie falsch ausgesagt hat? Den Richter weil er letztendlich ein Urteil verkündet hat und sich doch nicht 100 % sicher war oder zumindestens falsch lag? Den Kerl, der ihm ne Todespritze gab?

Oder schickst du der Familie von ihm einfach Blumen als Wiedergutmachung?


Ich weiß nicht WAS du erlebt hast. Mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, du kennst jemanden dem soetwas passiert ist. Nicht dir, wer anders der dir am Herzen liegt! Den du könntest dich wehren! Aber du empfindest Hilfosigkeit und Trauer gegenüber der bekannten Person, die es nicht konnte. Und so setzt sich deine Trauer in Wut um. Und die Wut wird zu Hass. Du solltest dir aber darüber im klaren sein, das du grad persönliche Emotionen dazu verwendest, über allgemeine Dinge "neutral" zu urteilen.

Und es heißt nicht umsonst "Blind vor Hass", man beginnt um sich zu schlagen ohne Rücksicht, dabei Unschuldige zu treffen. Und somit wirst du Stück für Stück ein wenig kälter.

Ich finde Benji hats mit Arthas ganz gut getroffen! Töten wir um den Frieden zu bewahren!

Aber um es mal mit einem schönen Zitat von Nietzsche abzurunden:
"Wenn du lange genug in den Abgrund blickst, blickt der Abgrund in dich."


----------



## ShaPhan (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal für "Ja" gevotet.
Nur der Nachsatz "Sie habens ja auch gemacht" paßt mir nicht.

Es gibt Leute/Straftäter die haben es einfach nicht verdient auf dieser Welt zu Leben.
Diese Greueltaten sind derart abartig, daß keine Therapie oder sonstiges helfen könnte.

Lest Euch einmal auf Wikipedia folgende Namen durch
1.) Jeffrey Dahmer
2.) Ted Bundy
3.) Ed Kemper

Da ist die Todesstrafe mehr als angebracht.

Was ich noch sagen will, daß für Sexualstraftäter oder Kinderschänder die Todesstrafe nicht angebracht wäre.
Auch wenn diese Taten aufs schärfste zu verurteilen sind, ist hier eine Lebenslange Haft mit Therapie eigentlich die bessere Lösung.

MoPhat.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute/Straftäter die haben es einfach nicht verdient auf dieser Welt zu Leben.
> Diese Greueltaten sind derart abartig, daß keine Therapie oder sonstiges helfen könnte.



aha und wer bestimmt ob sie leben dürfen DU vll. oder dein nachbar ich meine welcher mensch hat das recht über das leben eines anderen zu entscheiden seid ihr alle prall sowas überhaupt in erwägung zu ziehn?!
ShaPhan würdest DU über das Leben eines Mörders richten wollen und bestimmen das er sterben muss.
WÜRDEST DU mit dem Gewissen leben können jemanden umgebracht zu haben.


----------



## ShaPhan (12. Mai 2009)

Will ich das, kann ich das ??

Wenn ich den Auftrag bekomme, über so einen Menschen zu richten, dann werde ich das machen.
Ich würde objektiv und ohne Beeinflußung mein Urteil sprechen.
ABER, daß macht ja nicht 1 Person alleine, nein es gibt da mehrere Geschworene.

Tja und Lord, mit welchem Recht haben diese Leute andere Leute UNMENSCHLICH ermordet ??
Verstümmelt und dann noch viel schlimmere Sachen mit der Leiche angestellt ??
Glaubst Du tatsächlich die hätten Gewissenbisse gehabt ??
Hätten über Ihr handeln nachgedacht, abgewägt *Soll ich = Soll ich nicht *??


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

nein aber diese leute sind auch geistig nicht ganz frisch das solltest du shcon sein und der klare menschenverstand sollte dir sagen DU HAST NICHT DAS RECHT ÜBER DAS LEBEN EINES ANDEREN ZU ENTSCHEIDEN!


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)

ich bin ganz klar gegen die todestrafe. 

das bedeutet aber nicht dass ich das deutsche rechtssystem beführworte. 

ein alter, aber sehr wahrer stammtischspruch ist leider tatsächlich, dass man in deutschland eine höhere strafe dafür bekommt seinen hund zu verprügeln, als dafür seine kinder zu schlagen.



(das soll nicht bedeuten das es in ordnung ist seinen hund zu prügeln)


----------



## Zonalar (12. Mai 2009)

hmmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ----Liebe liegt in der Luft ---- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaPhan (12. Mai 2009)

Tja, man wird bei diesen Thema nie einig sein.

Ich PERSÖNLICH finde, daß die Todesstrafe die höchste ( keine Ahnung wie man es sonst nennen soll ) Form der Bestrafung ist.
Und diese wird aber nur beim schrecklichsten aller Verbrechen angewandt.
Die Todesstrafe wird ja bei keinen verübt, der mal einen Fehltritt getan hat.
Sondern bei Leuten, die in dieser Situation ganz Klar bei Verstand sind ( ohne ein solches Psychiatrisches Gutachten keine Todesstrafe ),
mit den Konsequenzen gerechnet haben und diese in Kauf genommen haben.

Anders gesagt, wenn ich schon nicht das recht habe über jemanden zu richten, wofür einen Rechtsstaat ??
Wer hat dann das recht über Freiheit zu entscheiden ??
Wenn man nicht die Todesstrafe nicht ausprechen darf ( dort wo sie erlaubt ist ) dann darf ich Lebenslänglich auch nicht aussprechen.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

ShaPhan hast du dir eigentlich die Wikipedia-Artikel durchgelesen auf die du uns hingewiesen hast?
Jeffrey Dahmer war abartig...aber den Tod verdient hatte er nicht
Ted Bundy hatte allerdings eine beschissene Kindheit...aber den Tod verdient hatte er nicht
Und Ed Kemper...spannende Geschichte. Wäre er hingerichtet worden, wär das ein Verlust für die Gesellschaft gewesen. Schließlich konnten mehrere Profiler große Erkenntnisse durch ihn gewinnen, er hatte eine extrem beschissene Kindheit und ein beschissenes Leben...also wieso umbringen?

Also einige Leute hier haben echt verrückte Einstellungen...


----------



## Philister (12. Mai 2009)

verrückt, dass es leute gibt, die trotz schlechter kindheit nie jemandem was zuleide getan haben.. aber spass beiseite ;-)
wer jemanden einsperrt, entscheidet genau so über das leben eines anderen - kann mich shapan da nur anschliessen.


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Ich PERSÖNLICH finde, daß die Todesstrafe die höchste ( keine Ahnung wie man es sonst nennen soll ) Form der Bestrafung ist.
> Und diese wird aber nur beim schrecklichsten aller Verbrechen angewandt.
> Die Todesstrafe wird ja bei keinen verübt, der mal einen Fehltritt getan hat.




jo. die ersten 3, 5 oder 100 mal?... sehr schlimm ist wenn sich dinge legitimisieren (wie etwa die aufkommende faschistoide grundstimmung in deutschland, aber das ist ein anderes thema). 

dann irgendwann ist es einfach so. (vergleich: china, viele afrikanische staaten, nordkorea usw.).

über dieses thema dürfte man NICHT uneinig sein. schade das es immer noch so ist. und ausserdem hätten wir ohne hitler schließlich ja auch keine autobahnen.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

ShaPan & Falathrim

Fällt euch was auf? Beide würde es befürworten doch kommt ihr auf keinen gleichen Nenner. Genauso wäre die Umsetzung. Eine Todesstrafe, die durch soviele Meinungen "gebeutelt" ein Regelwerk aus: "Wenn...dann....aber nur....vorausgesetzt....wenn....in Verbindung mit..." ergeben würde.

Wo jeder am Schluß sagen würde: "So hatte ich das nicht gemeint! Das war nicht mein Ziel!"


Dazu gibt es noch immer den kleinen und feinen Unterschied zwischen wegsperren und töten:

"Sperre ich einen Menschen weg, so schließe ich ihn von der Öffentlichkeit aus, töte ich ihn, beende ich seine Existenz"


----------



## ShaPhan (12. Mai 2009)

@Falathrim

Natürlich hab ich Sie mir durchgelesen, keine Angst.
Und es geht jetzt nicht darum, waren Sie verrückt usw.

Es geht einzig und alleine darum: 
.) Warum Sie zum Tatzeitpunkt bei klaren Verstand ??
.) Wußten Sie in diesen Zeitpunkt genau was Sie tun ??

Und beides kann nur mit einen klaren Ja beantwortet werden.

Noch einmal, ich bin NICHT für die Todesstrafe, weil jemand bei einer Kneipenschlägerei einen fehler macht.
Ich bin nicht dafür das die Todesstrafe willkürlich ausgeübt wird.

Ich bin aber dafür, bei ganz ußergewönlichen und eindeutigen Fällen.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Ich bin aber dafür, bei ganz ußergewönlichen und eindeutigen Fällen.



Die es aber in diesen Fällen selten gibt. Heimtückischer Mord und die niedersten Gräueltaten werden doch meist aufgrund von Indizien und größt möglicher Wahrscheinlichkeit geklärt. "Das Gericht sieht es als erwiesen an....", ist dahingehend ein oft zitierter Satz in Urteilsbegründungen.  Die Kosten und vor allem Zeit um jeden noch so kleinen Zweifel aus dem Weg zu räumen würden exorbitante Höhen annehmen, Urteile könnten erst (die USA beweisen es) nach 10 oder mehr Jahren vollstreckt werden und selbst dann, gibt es einige seltene Fälle, bei denen im Nachhinein doch die Unschuld bewiesen wurde.

Es gibt für mich keine Rechtfertigung für Mord, geschweige denn für die Todesstrafe. Wir sind ein demokratischer Rechtsstaat, der es sich in seine Verfassung geschrieben hat, jedes Menschenleben zu schützen und als höchstes Gut anzusehen.

_Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrheit. [...] Art. 2 Abs. 2 GG_


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher ich bin NICHT für die Todesstrafe, in KEINEM Fall!

Und diese Leute hatten/haben eine krankhafte Psychose...sie müssen behandelt werden und von der Gesellschaft ferngehalten werden...aber sie dürfen NICHT getötet werden, unter KEINEN Umständen!


----------



## ShaPhan (12. Mai 2009)

Tja Noxiel, und soweit ich weiß gibt es in Deutschland oder hier bei uns in Österreich keine Todesstrafe.

Also Zitat unnötig.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Tja Noxiel, und soweit ich weiß gibt es in Deutschland oder hier bei uns in Österreich keine Todesstrafe.
> 
> Also Zitat unnötig.


du kannst dir gern auch die bill of rights raus suchen ......


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es gibt für mich keine Rechtfertigung für Mord, geschweige denn für die Todesstrafe. Wir sind ein demokratischer Rechtsstaat, der es sich in seine Verfassung geschrieben hat, jedes Menschenleben zu schützen und als höchstes Gut anzusehen.



Mag jetzt vielleicht etwas hart klingen aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es durch aus Fälle gibt in denen die Todesstrafe angemessen ist. Eben Kriminelle die ihr Recht auf Leben durch ihre Tat vergeben haben.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Mag jetzt vielleicht etwas hart klingen aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es durch aus Fälle gibt in denen die Todesstrafe angemessen ist. Eben Kriminelle die ihr Recht auf Leben durch ihre Tat vergeben haben.


Das kann man aber nicht vergeben. Jeder Mensch hat das Recht auf Leben. Immer.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Scrätcher ich bin NICHT für die Todesstrafe, in KEINEM Fall!
> 
> Und diese Leute hatten/haben eine krankhafte Psychose...sie müssen behandelt werden und von der Gesellschaft ferngehalten werden...aber sie dürfen NICHT getötet werden, unter KEINEN Umständen!



Entschuldige, ich hab da wohl irgendwo von Fathril gelesen und euch beide verwechselt!^^ Asche über mein Haupt! oO



ShaPhan schrieb:


> Tja Noxiel, und soweit ich weiß gibt es in Deutschland oder hier bei uns in Österreich keine Todesstrafe.
> 
> Also Zitat unnötig.



Ich finde es nicht unnötig sonder sehr gut plaziert. Weil es eben aussagt, dass ein einführen der Todesstrafe nicht mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar wäre, was für einen gerechten, fairen Rechtsstaat angelegt wurde.

Ich behaupte mal, bei euch Österreicher gibts sowas ähnliches. 

Und es ruft wieder in Erinnerung, dass diese Gesetze, Werte irgendwann mal angelegt wurden um Menschen zu schützen und sich auch vor dem Missbrauch des Gesetzes zu schützen.


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Also einige Leute hier haben echt verrückte Einstellungen...



Oder einfach nur eine andere als du? Genau deswegen verrennt sich der Thread in einen Teufelskreis. Entweder man ist der gleichen Meinung wie das Gegenüber, oder man ist "verrückt". 

Ich bin übrigens zwiegespalten was das Thema angeht. Bin ich jetzt schizophren?


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Es geht einzig und alleine darum:
> .) Warum Sie zum Tatzeitpunkt bei klaren Verstand ??
> .) Wußten Sie in diesen Zeitpunkt genau was Sie tun ??
> 
> ...



Ist schon lustig! Mir wanderte beim durchlesen das Wort "Sterbehilfe" durch den Kopf und es würde alles zutreffen. Also wenn ich schwer krank im Krankenhaus liegen würde und den Pfleger anbetteln würde, die Maschinen abzuschalten. Und er irgendwann einfach nicht mehr anders könnte, wäre es auch sein Todesurteil......



Camô schrieb:


> Oder einfach nur eine andere als du? Genau deswegen verrennt sich der Thread in einen Teufelskreis. Entweder man ist der gleichen Meinung wie das Gegenüber, oder man ist "verrückt".
> 
> Ich bin übrigens zwiegespalten was das Thema angeht. Bin ich jetzt schizophren?



Nein! Erstens bedeutet das einfach das du Mensch bist! Die Emotionen und der logische Verstand kollidieren.

Und zweitens: Wenn verrückt bedeutet, einfach eine eigene Meinung zu haben und diese auch auszusprechen ist es eigentlich schon ein Kompliment!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rathloriel (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich meinte auch nicht ausschließlich politker, viele menschenrechtsorganisationen bieten für das thema sehr viel information.
> 
> edit:@ Camo
> *vorallem in deutschland dürfte es der fall sein, man muss sich ja nur mal die ganzen knastreportagen angucken und in was für einem luxus die da teilweise leben. und dann heißt lebenslänglich in deutschland gerade mal 25 jahre haft.*



Also da muss ich mal was anfügen: Die Freiheitsstrafe in Deutschland ist eine Strafe durch Freiheitsentzug, nicht durch Entzug der sonst üblichen Lebensbedingungen. Es geht darum die Täter in ihrer Freiheit einzuschränken und nicht sie zu demütigen, wie es in Amerika zum Beispiel der Fall ist.


Ich hab keine Ahnung ob du schon mal einen Knast von innen gesehen hast. dadruch, dass meine Mutter Sozialarbeiterin im Strafvollzug ist und es für die angehörigen der Bediensteten (landläufig Schließer genannt) und sonstigem Peronsal die Möglichkeit eines Bescuhes der JVA gibt, habe ich es schon selber gesehen. Die Strafe, nirgendwo hingehen zu können, ohne dass dich jmd begleitet, immer eingeschlossen zu sein ist schon hart genug. Warum also die Leute durch Entzug von Dingen wie Sport, Arbeit, Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten, Massenmedien (Radio, TV), einer guten Verpflegung, einer sauberen und ordentlichen Lebensumgebung und so weiter einschränken.

In Deutschland steht ja eigentlich der Resozialisierungsgedanke im Vordergund, laut Gesetz jedenfalls. Wie soll jmd besser und "gesellschaftsfähig" werden, wenn er in einem derartigen Umfeld lebt, wie es von dir ... ich sag jetzt mal gefordert wird (mir fällt kein besserer Begriff ein)?!

Du must bedenken, dass viele Menschen nicht mit der Geburt straffällig werden, sondern irgendwas zwischen, naja sagen wir mal 20 und 40. D.h. die kommen im Alter von 55 bis 75 Jahren raus. Ist das nicht das ganze Leben?

Zum Thema: Keiner darf jmd Leid zufügen oder töten, auch der Staat nicht.


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das kann man aber nicht vergeben. Jeder Mensch hat das Recht auf Leben. Immer.


Ich weiß, es ist ausgelutscht, aber diesbezüglich immer noch das beste, weil grausamste Beispiel. Was wäre denn mit Hitler geschehen, wäre er letztlich doch noch den Russen lebendig in die Hände gefallen?
Er wäre vor das Kriegsgericht gestellt und später, wegen Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit, hingerichtet worden. Ob in Russland, Deutschland oder sonstwo ist schnuppe, er hat den Tod verdient.

Irakkrieg ist auch ein gutes Beispiel. Hussein's Verurteilung wurde dem Irak überlassen - er wurde gehängt. Welche Position haben wir, es als nicht rechtens zu beurteilen? Dürfen wir in unserer Position distanziert mit der Moral argumentieren? Wir, die nie unmenschliche Volksverbrechen mit Leib und Seele erlebt haben, sollen den Unterdrückten und Gebeutelten unsere moralischen Grundprinzipien aufzwingen?

Aktuellstes Beispiel: Der ehemalige KZ-Wachmann Demjanjuk, der schwerkrank von den USA im Alter von 89 Jahren nach Deutschland abgeschoben wird, muss sich hierzulande nun vor Gericht verantworten. Er würde lebenslang bekommen und im Gefängnis sterben.


----------



## Camô (12. Mai 2009)

Rathloriel schrieb:


> Also da muss ich mal was anfügen: Die Freiheitsstrafe in Deutschland ist eine Strafe durch Freiheitsentzug, nicht durch Entzug der sonst üblichen Lebensbedingungen. Es geht darum die Täter in ihrer Freiheit einzuschränken und nicht sie zu demütigen, wie es in Amerika zum Beispiel der Fall ist.
> 
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung ob du schon mal einen Knast von innen gesehen hast. dadruch, dass meine Mutter Sozialarbeiterin im Strafvollzug ist und es für die angehörigen der Bediensteten (landläufig Schließer genannt) und sonstigem Peronsal die Möglichkeit eines Bescuhes der JVA gibt, habe ich es schon selber gesehen. Die Strafe, nirgendwo hingehen zu können, ohne dass dich jmd begleitet, immer eingeschlossen zu sein ist schon hart genug. Warum also die Leute durch Entzug von Dingen wie Sport, Arbeit, Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten, Massenmedien (Radio, TV), einer guten Verpflegung, einer sauberen und ordentlichen Lebensumgebung und so weiter einschränken.
> ...


Diese Umstände haben in der regel auch nur Kleinkriminelle. Wir reden hier von echten Mördern, Pädophilen und sonstigem Müll. Denen will ich nicht komfortable Lebensqualität zahlen.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (12. Mai 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Eben Kriminelle die ihr Recht auf Leben durch ihre Tat vergeben haben.



Kein Mensch hat ihnen das Recht gegeben zu leben also kann ihnen auch dieses keiner nehmen.


----------



## Rathloriel (12. Mai 2009)

Naja, und weil keiner zahlen will sollen sie sterben? Viele von denen arbeiten auch im Knast und verdienen sich so Geld, auch wenns nicht viel ist.
Und auch die von dir besagten Straftäter haben einen gewissen Lebensstandard. Wie würdest du sie den "halten In einem großem Käfig unter freiem Himmel?


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Kein Mensch hat ihnen das Recht gegeben zu leben also kann ihnen auch dieses keiner nehmen.



Gratulation! Du hast gerade "Den Todesstoß ein jeder zivilisierten Kultur" in Worte gefasst!

Was sind Rechte? Rechte verkörpern eine Zusammenfassung von Idealen nach denen die Gesellschaft lebt! Es ist ihre Kultur, eben ihre LEBENSeinstellung.

Erkennst du jemanden diese Rechte ab so wird das ganze RECHTSsystem unlogisch. Und du stellst dich mit Menschen auf eine Stufe, die die Rechte anderer eben nicht beachten. Das bedeutet dann im umkehrschluß: Eine Gesellschaft ohne Rechte hat keine Ideale!

Und dementsprechend auch nur wenig Hoffnung! 

Denn es sind die *Ideale* von einem friedlichen zusammenleben die un*s*er *Recht* mit *leben* füllen. Und letztlich *führt* doch gerade das *zu* *einem friedlichen zusammen leben*. Und genau das willst du doch erreichen oder?


----------



## fathril (12. Mai 2009)

Genau in einem großen Käfig meinetwegen können sie sich dann gegenseitig zerfleischen,aber so jmd auch noch einen komfortablen Lebensstandard erlauben!? HALLO?!
Wollt ihr dass ein Vergewaltiger in euer Nachbarschaft resozialsisiert wird? Nein,also lebenslang sollte es dann auch mal wirklich sein.

Edit:
Oh es gibt hier auch noch PSychologen die dadurch das ich Kinderschänder aus tiefstem Herzen hasse darauf schließen das mir oder jmd den ich kenn sowas passiert ist.
Nein,ich kenne nicht mal jmd dem das passiert ist.
Ich verabscheue sie einfach nur und in meinen Augen haben sie ihr Recht auf Leben verloren.
Außerdem das BEispiel mit dem GEricht ist ja auch mal ziemlich schlecht,es müssen schon 100% Beweise für die Tat vorliegen.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Oh es gibt hier auch noch PSychologen die dadurch das ich Kinderschänder aus tiefstem Herzen hasse darauf schließen das mir oder jmd den ich kenn sowas passiert ist.
> Nein,ich kenne nicht mal jmd dem das passiert ist.
> Ich verabscheue sie einfach nur und in meinen Augen haben sie ihr Recht auf Leben verloren.
> Außerdem das BEispiel mit dem GEricht ist ja auch mal ziemlich schlecht,es müssen schon 100% Beweise für die Tat vorliegen.



Psychologe? Wo? Ich sicher nicht! Ich versuche nur Menschen zu verstehen!

Du kennst das System von Ursache und Wirkung? Keiner macht sich Gedanken über Sachen die er nicht weiß und nur unbedeutend mehr über Dinge die er nicht kennt.

Ich hab mir jetzt nochmal einige deiner letzten Beiträge angesehen und du redest mit so einer "Selbstverständlichkeit" von der Todesstrafe für Sexualstraftäter. Zwischendrinn sagst du noch, wir wären engstirnig oder stur, weil wir sowas nicht verstehen wollen. 

Wenn es für dich so unabdingbar ist, muß es doch einen Grund dafür geben! Keiner steht morgens auf und sagt:"Hm.. ich könnte heute mal solche Menschen abgrundtief hassen!"

Dann muß ich mich halt weiter fragen, was die Ursache für deine Meinung ist.....

Und zum Gericht wurde vorhin schonmal gepostet wie es in Amerika aussieht. Ein perfektes 100 %tiges Urteil von einem Gericht gibt es wohl nur in den seltensten Fällen.


----------



## Thrawns (12. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Ich verabscheue sie einfach nur und in meinen Augen haben sie ihr Recht auf Leben verloren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huch.


----------



## fathril (12. Mai 2009)

Was ham den die Nazis jetzt damit zu tun?!
Nur weil die Idioten das als "Parole" nehmen?Ich bin definitiv kein Nazi,ich bin halber Ausländer...
Ich hasse  Kinderschänder weil ich sie wegen diesen Taten halt so hart Verurteile und ich einfach denke so ein Mensch hat das Leben nicht mehr verdient. Schluss aus Ende.
Könnt ihr euch nicht manchmal diese Dummen Posts Schenken also der mit den Nazis.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (12. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gratulation! Du hast gerade "Den Todesstoß ein jeder zivilisierten Kultur" in Worte gefasst!
> 
> Was sind Rechte? Rechte verkörpern eine Zusammenfassung von Idealen nach denen die Gesellschaft lebt! Es ist ihre Kultur, eben ihre LEBENSeinstellung.
> 
> ...



Ich meinte nicht allgemeine Rechte.
Sondern das Recht auf Leben!

Wer hat dir dieses Recht gegeben?
Niemand!
Also kann/darf es dir eigentlich auch niemand nehmen.

Natürlich sollte ein RECHT auf Unversehrtheit bestehen.Ein Recht auf Menschenwürde usw...

Aber es darf kein Recht existieren,welches darüber entscheidet wer Leben darf und wer nicht.

War wohl ein kleines Missverständnis.

EDIT;Nur unser Schicksal und/oder "Gott" ist dazu ermächtigt.


----------



## Rathloriel (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab auch jmd in der Familie der Opfer eines Missbrauchs geworden ist, trotzdem gebe ich mich nicht diesen Stammtischparolen hin.


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Tja Noxiel, und soweit ich weiß gibt es in Deutschland oder hier bei uns in Österreich keine Todesstrafe.
> 
> Also Zitat unnötig.



doch. in hessen gibt es die todestrafe- sie wird nur durch das grungestz verhindert.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hasse  Kinderschänder weil ich sie wegen diesen Taten halt so hart Verurteile und ich einfach denke so ein Mensch hat das Leben nicht mehr verdient. Schluss aus Ende.




Und wer bist Du, dass du glaubst den Tod eines Menschen bestimmen zu können; um es mal ähnlich hart und auf den Punkt gebracht zu sagen. Der Mörder hat sich dieses Recht verbotenerweise genommen und gehört dafür bestraft, keine Frage. Jetzt habe ich mich interessenhalber mal auf den vielen Vereinseiten zu Missbrauchsopfern umgesehen und konnte dort, trotz eifriger Recherche nirgends den Punkt finden, dass die Täter hingerichtet oder mit dem Tod bestraft werden sollte.

Wenn jetzt also selbst die unmittelbar Betroffenen nicht für die Todesstrafe sind, wieso beharren dann Unbeteiligte darauf?


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Also kann/darf es dir eigentlich auch niemand nehmen.
> 
> War wohl ein kleines Missverständnis.
> 
> EDIT;Nur unser Schicksal und/oder "Gott" ist dazu ermächtigt.



Jap, seh ich auch so!

Ist immer schwer einzuordnen, wenn der Text relativ kurz ist.

Ich habs erst so verstanden:"Wo es nie ein Recht vergeben wurde, kann man auch keins entfernen."

Du kannst dir vorstellen, wie mich "diese" Antwort dann schockiert hat!

Naja, war ein "Kommunikationsfehler" passiert in der Hitze des Gefechts! *gg*


----------



## ShaPhan (12. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, die Strafe die Kinderschänder zur Zeit bekommen ist angemessen.
Denn, die haben im Gefängniss ein absolut schlechtes Leben, sind dort unter den Inhaftierten der Abschaum.

Aber zurück zur Todesstrafe für MÖRDER.
Beispiel Jack Unterweger. War ja ein Musterhäftling und kaum war er draußen gabs wieder Morde.
Wie man an so einen Beispiel sieht, können viele nicht geheilt werden - Ja wollen es nicht einmal.
Aber die Psychiater sind zu schwach und hoffen auf einen Treffer in der Behandlung.

Ich hätte an Ihm die Todesstrafe verhängt.


----------



## fathril (12. Mai 2009)

Weil ich finde das ein Täter mit der Tat sein Recht auf Leben verloren hat und meine Meinung verteidige ich halt.
Nur weil ihr es alle unmenschlich findet,ich finde es halt berechtigt ihn hinzurichten.
Deswegen sprech ich mich 100% für die Todesstrafe aus.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Weil ich finde das ein Täter mit der Tat sein Recht auf Leben verloren hat und meine Meinung verteidige ich halt.
> Nur weil ihr es alle unmenschlich findet,ich finde es halt berechtigt ihn hinzurichten.
> Deswegen sprech ich mich 100% für die Todesstrafe aus.


aber was bringt dir dieses "  auge um auge,zahn um zahn"-prinzip denn? damit ist keinem geholfen und der täter hat keine zeit über seine taten nach zu denken.


----------



## fathril (12. Mai 2009)

Was hilft es uns wenn der Täter über seine Taten nachdenkt?
Wahrscheinlich denkt er doch eh das seine Tat rechtens war und denkt überhaupt nich drüber nach.
Wenn wir ihn stattdessen getötet hätten,dann ist die Gesellschaft doch sicher geschützt vor einem Rückfall oder noch anderen Taten.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

Wie viele Mörder gibt es in unserer Welt? Wie viele davon werden/wurden rückfällig?
Das sind nichtmal 1%, das sind vor allem die wenigen Serienkiller, die es in Deutschland nicht wirklich gibt (Die sind wenn dann am Ehesten ein Amerikanisches Exportprodukt). Natürlich, es gibt unheilbare. Wenn die einmal mit sowas bestialischem angefangen haben, sollte man sie nie wieder auf freien Fuß lassen, das sind psychisch schwer geschädigte Menschen, meistens schizophrene, die eine unterwürfige und eine verrückte Seite haben bzw. doch ihre Psychose einfach so eiskalt und abgbrüht sind, dass sie den Musterhäftling perfekt spielen. 
Aber ganz ehrlich:
Willst du wissen wie viele Massenmörder du kennengelernt hast? Meinst du wirklich, dass in deiner Nachbarschaft nicht mehrere rehabilitiert wurden? Man denke nur an all die SS-Leute, die 1949 und später ohne Strafe davongekommen sind. Die haben Dörfer ausgelöscht, gezielt, skrupellos und sind später in den Beamtendienst eingetreten, sind Lehrer geworden und Polizisten, Politiker, Arbeitgeberpräsidenten. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist wohl Hans-Martin Schleyer. Das sind alles Menschen, die nach deiner Logik den Tod verdient hätten, die aber Deutschland u.a. ins Wirtschaftswunder geführt haben und ganze Generationen geprägt haben. 
Die sind nie rückfällig geworden (zum Großteil zumindest)
...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wer bist Du, dass du glaubst den Tod eines Menschen bestimmen zu können; um es mal ähnlich hart und auf den Punkt gebracht zu sagen. Der Mörder hat sich dieses Recht verbotenerweise genommen und gehört dafür bestraft, keine Frage. Jetzt habe ich mich interessenhalber mal auf den vielen Vereinseiten zu Missbrauchsopfern umgesehen und konnte dort, trotz eifriger Recherche nirgends den Punkt finden, dass die Täter hingerichtet oder mit dem Tod bestraft werden sollte.
> 
> Wenn jetzt also selbst die unmittelbar Betroffenen nicht für die Todesstrafe sind, wieso beharren dann Unbeteiligte darauf?


genau das sag ich schon die ganze zeit danke noxiel danke,

vll beachtet das ja mal jemand wenns in grün dasteht!!


----------



## Thrawns (12. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Was ham den die Nazis jetzt damit zu tun?!


Nie behauptet du seist ein Nazi. Aber jegliche Überschneidungen sollten einem zu denken geben. Klar ist das eine populistische Parole. Und du vertritts die gleiche. Ohne auch nur ansatzweise grundsätzlich über die "ach so lieben Kleinen" und den "bösen, perversen, nicht lebenswerten Mann" zu reflektieren. Was du von dir gibst, ist nieveauloseste Stammtischgequatsche und passt eben deshalb so wunderbar zu diesem Bild.


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Wenn wir ihn stattdessen getötet hätten,dann ist die Gesellschaft doch sicher geschützt vor einem Rückfall oder noch anderen Taten.




vor leuten wie dir hab ich angst - und das ist echt überhaupt kein scherz.


----------



## fathril (12. Mai 2009)

naja mir is eih ziemlich egal was ihr von mir haltet
hätte ich die möglichkeit gehabt hätte ich alle SS-Soldaten erschoßen!
aber sie ham uns ins wirtschaftswunder gebracht,na prima!
Ich mein auch nicht das die mörder rückfällig werden eher vergewaltiger etc und die mörder hätten die todesstrafe auch verdient
aber ihr hättet wahrscheinlich sogar hitler einen friedlichen prozess gemacht...oder doch nicht?
du brauchst auch keine angst vor mir haben,ich weiss net mal warum


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

du hättest die SS-Soldaten ALLE erschossen? oO


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du hättest die SS-Soldaten ALLE erschossen? oO


auch alle "unschuldigen" mitläufer dies nur gemacht haben um nicht getötet zu werden.


----------



## Kurta (12. Mai 2009)

ICH bin der festen Meinung das es auf die Tat ankommt , denn viele der Menschen die Jahrelang im Knast ihre Strafe verbüßen müssen , sind nach 15 Jahren froh wieder draussen zu sein , natürlich gibet auch schwarze Schafe. 

Wenn ein Mensch 20 andere durch Folter oder sonstige dinge tötet usw. ( siehe Ted Bundy  ) dann find ich hat dieser jemand es regelrecht verdient hingerichtet zu werden.

zu den vorherigen Post , Mitglied der SS zu werden war nicht PFLICHT , dort konnte man FREIWILLIG eintreten , d.h die Leute wurden nicht gezwungen. In die SA musste man , sowie in die Partei oder zum KDF  oder Wehrmacht usw.


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

sicherlich hast du recht bezüglich des freiwilligen dienstes dort Kurta. dennoch waren nicht alle soldaten dort um menschen zu töten, sondern wollten etwas von innen heraus bewirken und konnten so vielleicht sogar menschen schützen. Ähnlich tat es Schindler der Juden als arbeiter für Kriegsgeräte aufnahm. würde man das nur so sehen könnte man denken er hat sich an billigen arbeitskräften bereicht udn stellte mordwerkzeuge her. aber er hat so viele juden vor dem tod gerettet und seine produzierten granaten z.b. waren blindgänger die nicht hoch gingen.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Und mit dem obrigen Post, möchte ich selbst noch was hinzufügen:

Schaut euch "Schindlers List" an. 

und zu dem Gestreite, Todesstrafe oder nicht:
"Es gibt die Menschen, die Pädophilen, Kinderschänder und Schwerverbrecher. Den Menschen kann man helfen. Die Pädophilen, Kinderschänder und Schwerverbrecher sind hoffnungslos verloren und gehören erschossen."
Und ich habe extra diese Ausdrucksweise benutzt. 

Echt mal! Jedes Verbrechen hat eine Vorgeschichte, die vllt bis in die Kindheit des Täters zurückgeht. Brennendes Feuer bekämpft man mit Wasser! Nicht mit Feuer! Oder will das nicht in den Schädel? Macht nen praktischen Text!
 Werft zuerst ein paar brennende Äste ins Lagerfeuer. 
Werft jetzt einen oder zwei Kübel voll Wasser darüber.
Wo geht hier das Feuer aus? 

Wie ihr verstellen solltet, wird  das  Feuer bei Experiment 1 nur noch grösser, und richtet mehr schaden an. Bei Experiment 2 ist das Feuer erloschen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen. Denn das ist der Sinn, warum ich hier im Buffed-Forum überhaupt bin.


----------



## Rathloriel (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde es schon erschreckend, was hier manche von sich geben.

Ich will garnicht wissen, wieviele unter ihren pädophilen Neigungen leiden, weil sie wissen, dass es falsch ist. Und die das auch nie ausleben würden. Gehören die auch hingerichtet?

Ich bleibe dabei, wer der Meinung ist, Person XY dürfe niemanden umbringen, der darf es selber auch nicht.


----------



## ShaPhan (13. Mai 2009)

UND NOCH EINMAL !!!!!

Pädophile, Vergewaltiger oder eben SS mitglieder - so schrecklich es klingt gehören NICHT Hingerichtet.
Auch wenn das Verbrechen absolut zu verurteilen ist, hier ist eine Gefägnisstrafe das richtige.

ABER bei extremen MÖRDERN ( wie die Beispiele die ich angegeben habe ) bin ich FÜR die Todesstrafe !!!!


----------



## Rathloriel (13. Mai 2009)

Sehen wir mal von den verschiedenen moralischen Vorstellung ab und wenn uns mal den logischen Gründen zu. Was ist mit der Abschreckungswirkung der Todesstrafe? Sicher, den Delinquenten schreckt es ab, er wirds sicherlich nicht nochmal tun. Aber der Rest? Lehrt uns das Beispiel USA nicht, dass die Abschreckungswirkung gleich Null ist?

Welchen Grund gibt es noch für die Todesstrafe? Also abgesehen, von eurer persönlichen Meinung. Ich meine wirkich echte Gründe. 

Schutz der Gesellschaft? Nun ja, jmd der eingesperrt ist kann der Gesellschaft auch nichts mehr tun. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass er auch eingesperrt wird und u.U. auch bleibt, wenn derjenige wirklich gefährlich ist.

Kostenfrage? Das sollte NIE ein Argument für oder gegen die Tötung eines Menschen sein.

Was bleibt dann noch?


----------



## Thront (13. Mai 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> UND NOCH EINMAL !!!!!
> 
> Pädophile, Vergewaltiger oder eben SS mitglieder - so schrecklich es klingt gehören NICHT Hingerichtet.
> Auch wenn das Verbrechen absolut zu verurteilen ist, hier ist eine Gefägnisstrafe das richtige.
> ...





und du bist der der abwiegt wer wann wo weshalb umgebracht wird?? eine simple frage: würdest du diesen menschen dann auch töten? totspritzen oder den schalter am stuhl bedienen? 

müsste schließlich jemand machen- und ich denke das jeder der FÜR die Todestrafe ist... sich auch diese frage stellen muss.


----------



## ShaPhan (13. Mai 2009)

@ Thront

Natürlich nicht. 
Denn, ich weder dafür ausgebildet noch geeignet.

Andere Frage, würdest Du jemanden der Lebenslang weggesperrt gehört bei DIR wegsperren ??
Würdest Du diesen Menschen Therapieren ??

Nein würdest Du nicht, Du kannst es nicht weil Du nicht ausgebildet bist.

Es gibt aber Einrichtungen die dafür errichtet worden sind, Menschen die ausgebildet sind und warscheinlich sogar
Professionelle hilfe bekommen.
Und das ist gut so.

Es soll niemals irgendwer den "hebel" umlegen dürfen, oder die Spritze ansetzten.


----------



## Camô (13. Mai 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> Es soll niemals irgendwer den "hebel" umlegen dürfen, oder die Spritze ansetzten.



Bei vielen Erschießungskommandos, auch während der NS-Zeit, war nur eine Waffe wirklich geladen. Der Rest war harmloses Schießpulver (?). Damit wollte man verhindern, dass man den "Mörder" identifizieren kann.

Mein Post auf der vorherigen Seite schien übergangen worden zu sein, denn mich interessiert, was ihr mit Monstern machen würdet, die Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit begangen haben:

Ich weiß, es ist ausgelutscht, aber diesbezüglich immer noch das beste, weil grausamste Beispiel. Was wäre denn mit Hitler geschehen, wäre er letztlich doch noch den Russen lebendig in die Hände gefallen?
Er wäre vor das Kriegsgericht gestellt und später, wegen Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit, hingerichtet worden. Ob in Russland, Deutschland oder sonstwo ist schnuppe, er hat den Tod verdient.

Irakkrieg ist auch ein gutes Beispiel. Hussein's Verurteilung wurde dem Irak überlassen - er wurde gehängt. Welche Position haben wir, es als nicht rechtens zu beurteilen? Dürfen wir in unserer Position distanziert mit der Moral argumentieren? Wir, die nie unmenschliche Volksverbrechen mit Leib und Seele erlebt haben, sollen den Unterdrückten und Gebeutelten unsere moralischen Grundprinzipien aufzwingen?

Aktuellstes Beispiel: Der ehemalige KZ-Wachmann Demjanjuk, der schwerkrank von den USA im Alter von 89 Jahren nach Deutschland abgeschoben wird, muss sich hierzulande nun vor Gericht verantworten. Er würde lebenslang bekommen und im Gefängnis sterben.

Was wäre in euren Augen die gerechte Strafe für einen Mneschen, der nur durch einen einfachen Befehl in der Lage ist, ganze Dörfer auszulöschen? Was ist mit Attentätern, die bewusst und nur im Auftrag ihrer Ideologie Anschläge auf unschuldige Menschen verüben?


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mensch 20 andere durch Folter oder sonstige dinge tötet usw. ( siehe Ted Bundy  ) dann find ich hat dieser jemand es regelrecht verdient hingerichtet zu werden.



Weil er geisteskrank ist gehört er getötet?
Bist du auch für entests bei Kindern im Mutterleib und wenn sie genetische Defekte vorweisen werden sie zwangsabgetrieben?
Dann kannst du auch gleich noch ne Spätabtreibung bei Stephen Hawking vornehmen, der hat mehrere davon



> zu den vorherigen Post , Mitglied der SS zu werden war nicht PFLICHT , dort konnte man FREIWILLIG eintreten , d.h die Leute wurden nicht gezwungen. In die SA musste man , sowie in die Partei oder zum KDF  oder Wehrmacht usw.


Halbwissen ftw. Die SA gabs schon kurz nach der Machtergreifung nicht mehr, das war dann die Wehrmacht.
Natürlich MUSSTE man nicht in die SS, aber u.a. zum Selbstschutz und zum Schutz der eigenen Familie sind viele hinein. Wären alle SS-Leute hingerichtet worden wäre z.B. Günter Grass getötet worden...und viele andere.



ShaPhan schrieb:


> Pädophile, Vergewaltiger oder eben SS mitglieder - so schrecklich es klingt gehören NICHT Hingerichtet.
> Auch wenn das Verbrechen absolut zu verurteilen ist, hier ist eine Gefägnisstrafe das richtige.
> 
> ABER bei extremen MÖRDERN ( wie die Beispiele die ich angegeben habe ) bin ich FÜR die Todesstrafe !!!!


Ach, SS-Mitglieder nach deiner Logik nicht? Die haben teilweise mehrere hundert Menschen skrupellos erschossen (u.a. nachdem diese sich ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln mussten), haben Menschen vergewaltigt, willkürlich gemordet, Dörfer angezündet uvm.
Wenn das keine bestialischen Verbrechen sind, die nach der Logik den Tod verdient haben...


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Kein Mensch hat ihnen das Recht gegeben zu leben also kann ihnen auch dieses keiner nehmen.



Du bist ja eine verrückte Nudel. Dieses Recht zu Leben wurde dir von denen gegeben, die die Grundrechte verfasst haben.
Und das waren glaub ich Menschen?!


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Mai 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> @ Thront
> 
> Natürlich nicht.
> Denn, ich weder dafür ausgebildet noch geeignet.


feiges schw*** willst wohl doch kein blut an den händen haben


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Bei vielen Erschießungskommandos, auch während der NS-Zeit, war nur eine Waffe wirklich geladen. Der Rest war harmloses Schießpulver (?). Damit wollte man verhindern, dass man den "Mörder" identifizieren kann.


Im Endeffekt waren sie damit alle Mörder...



> Mein Post auf der vorherigen Seite schien übergangen worden zu sein, denn mich interessiert, was ihr mit Monstern machen würdet, die Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit begangen haben:
> 
> Ich weiß, es ist ausgelutscht, aber diesbezüglich immer noch das beste, weil grausamste Beispiel. Was wäre denn mit Hitler geschehen, wäre er letztlich doch noch den Russen lebendig in die Hände gefallen?
> Er wäre vor das Kriegsgericht gestellt und später, wegen Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit, hingerichtet worden. Ob in Russland, Deutschland oder sonstwo ist schnuppe, er hat den Tod verdient.


Nein, hat er nicht. Niemand hat den Tod verdient, egal was er getan hat. Er hätte es verdient gehabt, in die dunkelste Zelle gesteckt zu werden, wobei ihm pausenlos Filme seiner Verbrechen vorgespielt wurden, bei ständiger Überwachung, so dass er sich nicht selbst richten kann, und gar künstliche Lebenserhaltungsmaßnahmen mit weiterer dauernder Filmeinspeisung. Damit ihm seine Verbrechen klar werden und er sie so richtig bereuen kann.
Das ist zwar Folter, ja, aber DAS hat er verdient, nicht den einfachen Tod.



> Irakkrieg ist auch ein gutes Beispiel. Hussein's Verurteilung wurde dem Irak überlassen - er wurde gehängt. Welche Position haben wir, es als nicht rechtens zu beurteilen? Dürfen wir in unserer Position distanziert mit der Moral argumentieren? Wir, die nie unmenschliche Volksverbrechen mit Leib und Seele erlebt haben, sollen den Unterdrückten und Gebeutelten unsere moralischen Grundprinzipien aufzwingen?


Natürlich dürfen wir auch hier mit Moral argumentieren. Die Todesstrafe MUSS ausgeschlossen bleiben. Auch wenn sie gegen unsere Moral verstoßen haben, sie mit Füßen getreten haben, müssen sie unsere Moral zu spüren bekommen...um zu zeigen dass wir standfest sind, dass wir richtig liegen. Hussein hätte jeden Zweifler und jeden Kriegsgefangenen und jeden Herrscher einer verfeindeten Macht ohne Schulterzucken hinrichten lassen. Gerade deswegen dürfen wir sowas eigentlich nicht, denn damit zeigen wir ihm, dass er Recht hatte mit all seinen Vorurteilen, so dass er mit Genugtuung stirbt und nicht reuig und gebrochen.



> Aktuellstes Beispiel: Der ehemalige KZ-Wachmann Demjanjuk, der schwerkrank von den USA im Alter von 89 Jahren nach Deutschland abgeschoben wird, muss sich hierzulande nun vor Gericht verantworten. Er würde lebenslang bekommen und im Gefängnis sterben.


Sehr schweres Thema. Vielleicht hat ers verdient, vielleicht nicht. Aber er würde so oder so bald sterben und so tut ers nicht auf der Flucht, mit der Genugtuung, dass er den Verfolgern jahrzehntelang ein Schnippchen geschlagen hat, sondern im Gefängnis, für die Verbrechen sühnend.



> Was wäre in euren Augen die gerechte Strafe für einen Mneschen, der nur durch einen einfachen Befehl in der Lage ist, ganze Dörfer auszulöschen? Was ist mit Attentätern, die bewusst und nur im Auftrag ihrer Ideologie Anschläge auf unschuldige Menschen verüben?


Knast bis zum Ende des Lebens. Mit täglicher Psychotherapie und mit dauernden Bildern von seinen Opfern.
Bei den Attentätern...Psychotherapie bis zur "Heilung", im Zweifel Sicherheitsverwahrung. Aber bei den RAF-Attentätern hat man ja gesehen, dass sie es geschafft haben, sich ein gutes Leben aufzubauen und nicht rückfällig zu werden...nach entsprechend langer Haft natürlich. Überzeugungen können sich ändern. Würden wir alle manisch Überzeugten des dritten Reiches töten hätten wir 2/3 der deutschen Bevölkerung ausrotten können.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Mai 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Du bist ja eine verrückte Nudel. Dieses Recht zu Leben wurde dir von denen gegeben, die die Grundrechte verfasst haben.
> Und das waren glaub ich Menschen?!



du solltest mal weiterlesen dann wärst du auf:



Das schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht allgemeine Rechte.
> Sondern das Recht auf Leben!
> 
> Wer hat dir dieses Recht gegeben?
> ...



gestossen!

Ich hab ihn auch erst falsch verstanden!^^


----------



## Thront (13. Mai 2009)

ShaPhan schrieb:


> @ Thront
> 
> Natürlich nicht.
> Denn, ich weder dafür ausgebildet noch geeignet.
> ...





also mal wirklich- läuft  bei dir was nicht richtig? 
wie lange dauert die ausbildung zum henker? 

menschen die sich ein solches "system" ausdenken und vorstellen.. gab es vor gut 60 jahren schon mal. die "befugnis" (ich nenne deine gedankenperversion einfach mal so) hat dort so gegen 40 beinahe jeder gehabt. toll nich wahr


----------



## sympathisant (13. Mai 2009)

zur todesstrafe:

theoretisch bin ich dafür. denn wer z.b. andere menschen sadistisch quält und dann tötet hat es meiner meinung nicht verdient, dass die gesellschaft für ihn unterkunft und nahrung bereitstellt (gefängnis), frei rumlaufen lassen kann man ihn auch nicht. daher: todesstrafe.

praktisch hab ich ein problem damit. es ist unumkehrbar und nicht wiedergutzumachen. es gab schon viele justizirrtümer. und wenn ein mensch hingerichtet wurde und sich 12 jahre später herrausstellt, dass er es doch nicht wahr ... üble sache.


----------



## ShaPhan (13. Mai 2009)

Falathrim, achtung Du wiedersprichst Dir.

Einerseits sagst Du, viele mußten in die SS ( Selbstschutz oder was auch immer ) konnten sich aber nicht damit identifizieren.
Genau diese Leute haben aber auch nicht ermordet.
Gibt wirklich viele Beispiele ( wie eben Günter Grass, Waldheim usw. ).

ABER einen bestialischer Mörder sehe ich als Mörder und nicht als SS mitglied ( nur weil Er dabie war ).

EINE BITTE VON MIR: Laßt soch die SS und das ganze raus, sonst wird vieles Falsch verstanden und interpretiert.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> gestossen!
> 
> Ich hab ihn auch erst falsch verstanden!^^



Das Recht wurde dir gegeben, es existiert und die Frage ob man dir dieses Recht nehmen darf, sprich (Todesstrafe) um das gehts ja in dieser Diskussion. Keine Ahnung was du jetzt meinst das ich da falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## Rathloriel (13. Mai 2009)

Warum antwortet niemand auf meine Frage?


----------



## Camô (13. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt waren sie damit alle Mörder...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht. Vllt wollte man sie vor Gewissensbissen schützen. Wenn man so will, auch eine Form der Abstumpfung. Man macht sich vllt keine Gedanken mehr darüber und hat keine Selbstzweifel.
> 
> ...



Sorry Falathrim, habe meine Aussagen nicht farblich markiert. Musst bissel lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vickie (13. Mai 2009)

Rathloriel schrieb:


> Schutz der Gesellschaft? Nun ja, jmd der eingesperrt ist kann der Gesellschaft auch nichts mehr tun. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass er auch eingesperrt wird und u.U. auch bleibt, wenn derjenige wirklich gefährlich ist.
> 
> 
> Was bleibt dann noch?



Naja wenn man bedenkt das in Deutschland z.B. die Lebenslage Haftstrafe nur 15Jahre beträgt......
Dann kommt der jenige raus und was ist wenn er sich nicht geändert hat..... Dann hat die Haft ihm auch nichts gebracht und wir sind wieder in Gefahr.

Ich bin dafür das Vergewaltigern kastriert werden. Somit können sie nie wieder eine Frau vergewaltigen.
Bei Mördern...... schwer zu sagen, bringt man sie um ist das, dass gleiche was sie auch getan haben.
Man sollte nie geilches mit gleichem vergelten.
Man sollte vll die Lebenslage Haftstrafe wirklich so hochsetzen das die Leute im Gefängnis sterben.....


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Mai 2009)

Rathloriel schrieb:


> Warum antwortet niemand auf meine Frage?



Weil sie selbstklärend ist!^^

Es bleibt nur noch die Befriedigung der persönlichen Rachegefühle



bkeleanor schrieb:


> Das Recht wurde dir gegeben, es existiert und die Frage ob man dir dieses Recht nehmen darf, sprich (Todesstrafe) um das gehts ja in dieser Diskussion. Keine Ahnung was du jetzt meinst das ich da falsch verstanden habe.



Von wem gibt es eine "Recht auf Leben", es wäre mir neu, das ein Mensch erst ein Recht auf Leben kriegen muß bevor er geboren wird. Die Natur schenkt jedem das Leben ganz gleich wo und wann er lebt. 

Und Affenmensch meinte eben: Aber die Menschen müssen ein Recht auf unversehrtheit haben. 

Und das sind zwei Paar Stiefel

Das erste kann dir nicht durch Menschen "erteilt" werden, letzteres aber von Menschen genommen.

Doch darf ein Mensch eines anderen Menschen leben auslöschen? Ab welchem Punkt darf man einem Menschen die Existenz total auslöschen?

Und wenn man es tut, macht man nicht genau das, was man ihm vorwirft?


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Von wem gibt es eine "Recht auf Leben", es wäre mir neu, das ein Mensch erst ein Recht auf Leben kriegen muß bevor er geboren wird. Die Natur schenkt jedem das Leben ganz gleich wo und wann er lebt.
> 
> Und Affenmensch meinte eben: Aber die Menschen müssen ein Recht auf unversehrtheit haben.
> 
> ...



Das Recht auf Leben beschreibt ja im prinzip nichts anderes als das es nicht ungestraft bleibt wenn dich einer abmurkst.
Das hat ja nicht damit zu tun das du überhaupt geboren wirst. Es sei den es geht um Abtreibung welche bei uns ja verboten ist. Zählt auch zum Recht des Lebens (Grundrecht)

ein Recht auf unversehrtheit halte ich für unnützt, solche dinge gehen dann unter Körperverletztung etc.

und nun sind wir wieder da angekommen wo wir vor einigen seiten schon waren.
ich meine das es bestimmte fälle gibt in denen eine todesstrafe angebracht ist.


----------



## Rathloriel (13. Mai 2009)

Ich halte eine Todesstrafe generell für falsch.

Eine Alternative ist eben wirklich das Wegsperren, sogar auf Lebenszeit, und damit meine ich wirklich auf Lebenszeit. Aber das gibt es ja leider nicht. Jedenfalls nur und dem Umstand der besonderen Schwere der Schuld, also anschließender Sicherungsverwahrung. Da gibts dann kein Entkommen mehr. Wird allerdings viel zu selten erteilt find ich.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Mai 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ich meine das es bestimmte fälle gibt in denen eine todesstrafe angebracht ist.



Irgendwie ist mir die Begründung dafür entgangen und ich antworte einfach mal damit:



Rathloriel schrieb:


> Ich halte eine Todesstrafe generell für falsch.
> 
> Eine Alternative ist eben wirklich das Wegsperren, sogar auf Lebenszeit, und damit meine ich wirklich auf Lebenszeit. Aber das gibt es ja leider nicht. Jedenfalls nur und dem Umstand der besonderen Schwere der Schuld, also anschließender Sicherungsverwahrung. Da gibts dann kein Entkommen mehr. Wird allerdings viel zu selten erteilt find ich.




Ihr wollt sie immer mit dem Tod bestrafen! Kopf ab und gut ist! An was glaubt ihr? An nichts? Dann ist mit dem Tod doch sowieso alles vorbei! Und wo ist jetzt die Strafe?

Ein Gläubiger Mensch würde für Lebenslang stimmen, damit die Menschen Zeit haben über ihre Taten nachzudenken.

Doch dieses: in bestimmten Fällen ist amüsant! Es geht um das Prinzip "Todesstrafe oder nicht" und es wird NIE eine einheitliche Meinung der Befürworter geben! Dementsprechend, selbst wenn es sie geben würde, wäre sie anders ausgelegt wie ihr sie gerne haben wolltet! Also seid euch darüber bewußt, es steht nur zur Auswahl "Todestrafe - keine Todesstrafe" und nicht "ich wünsche mir die Todesstrafe nur für bla bla bla!"

und jetzt frag ich nochmal: Todestrafe? ja oder nein?


----------



## Rathloriel (13. Mai 2009)

Ich antworte nochmal Nein!

Achso, man bedenke das die Todesstrafe mehr ein Strafe für die Angehörigen und Freunde des Verurteilten ist. Wie mein Vorrednersagte, für den Täter ises eh vorbei.


----------



## ShaPhan (13. Mai 2009)

Ganz einfach gesagt:

Wer so naiv denkt, das man nur Todestrafe *ja* oder *nein* sagt, denkt falsch.
Und ist meiner Meinung nach viel schlimmer als die Sie generell fordern.

Die Todesstrafe ist so endgültig das man serwohl genau abwegen muß für wen Sie bestimmt werden soll.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Doch dieses: in bestimmten Fällen ist amüsant! Es geht um das Prinzip "Todesstrafe oder nicht" und es wird NIE eine einheitliche Meinung der Befürworter geben! Dementsprechend, selbst wenn es sie geben würde, wäre sie anders ausgelegt wie ihr sie gerne haben wolltet! Also seid euch darüber bewußt, es steht nur zur Auswahl "Todestrafe - keine Todesstrafe" und nicht "ich wünsche mir die Todesstrafe nur für bla bla bla!"
> 
> und jetzt frag ich nochmal: Todestrafe? ja oder nein?



Warum amüsiert dich das "in bestimmten Fällen". Oder willst du für das überfahren einer roten Ampel hingerichtet werden?

Ich sage trotzdem auch nein zur Todesstrafe. Da ich ganz einfach nicht glaube, dass wir damit umgehen könnten.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Nein zur Todesstrafe!

Warum? Es ist der einfachste Weg! Ja genau! Man muss sich nicht anstrengen und ist schnell vorbei (wenn sie wirklich eingeführt wird. Is der Mann/Frau tot, isses eh vorbei. Da musst du nimmer drüber nachdenken. 
ABER das Problem, weshalb es überhaupt soweit gekommen ist, wird nicht gelöst. 

Ich bringe ein Beispiel: Wenn eine neue Krankheit ausbricht, sterben wahrscheinlich ein paar Menschen (aktuell wärs wohl die Schweinegripper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Aber was passiert dann? RICHTIG! Man schützt den Menschen, klärt sie auf. Man entwickelt ein Gegengift und Impfstoffe, um entgegenzuwirken! 

*Und dass müssen wiur hier auch machen! Es wird immer ein paar Menschen geben, die morden und so. Aber hier müssen wir das Problem analysieren, und ein "Gegengift" dagegen finden, sodass er wieder gesund wird!*

Vielen Dank für lesen. 

Btw: Eigendlich sollte ich heute ein psychisch kranker Mensch sein. Denn mir wurde, in meinen Augen viel Leid zugefügt. Aber mittlerweile habe ich das Problem analysiert, und bin sie am bekämpfen!
Ich sehe es an mir selber, was besser ist. Ich bin mein eigener Beispiel.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Mai 2009)

Jeder hat eine 2te Chance verdient.Macht er es nochmal,sprich vergewaltigt ein 2tes mal ein Kind etc. dann bin ich 100 Prozent für die Todesstrafe.


----------



## dascairon (13. Mai 2009)

ich finde todestrafe kommt darauf an ich meine nen vergewaltiger oder kinderschänder hat den jenigen nicvht umgebracht sondern ihn vernichtet meiner meinung nach darf man solche leute nicht wieder rauslassen meinet wegen auch todeststrafe

MFG DasCairon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (13. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Von wem gibt es eine "Recht auf Leben", es wäre mir neu, das ein Mensch erst ein Recht auf Leben kriegen muß bevor er geboren wird. Die Natur schenkt jedem das Leben ganz gleich wo und wann er lebt.


Grundgesetz, artikel 2, absatz 2


> Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.



"Das Grundrecht schützt sowohl die physische als auch die psychische Gesundheit eines Menschen, nicht jedoch das soziale Wohlbefinden. Folter, Körperstrafen, Menschenversuche, Zwangskastration, Zwangssterilisation und ähnliche schmerzverursachende Maßnahmen werden durch diese rechtsstaatlichen Garantien verboten. Art. 104 Abs. 1 GG etwa stellt klar, dass Gefangene &#8222;weder seelisch noch körperlich misshandelt&#8220; werden dürfen."

das sagt unser grundgesetz dazu, und daran haben sich alle deutschen zu halten


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Grundgesetz, artikel 2, absatz 2
> 
> 
> "Das Grundrecht schützt sowohl die physische als auch die psychische Gesundheit eines Menschen, nicht jedoch das soziale Wohlbefinden. Folter, Körperstrafen, Menschenversuche, Zwangskastration, Zwangssterilisation und ähnliche schmerzverursachende Maßnahmen werden durch diese rechtsstaatlichen Garantien verboten. Art. 104 Abs. 1 GG etwa stellt klar, dass Gefangene „weder seelisch noch körperlich misshandelt“ werden dürfen."
> ...


wobei man das gefängnis auch schon wieder als seelische folter ansehen könnte, vorallem bei menschen mit klaustrophobie (da darf der zellengenosse also nicht klaus heißen^^). man hat also gewisse einschränkungen was das betrifft. das sich auch nicht immer ans grundgesetz gehalten wird zeigt frau von der leyen


----------



## Kono (shat) (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wobei man das gefängnis auch schon wieder als seelische folter ansehen könnte, vorallem bei menschen mit klaustrophobie (da darf der zellengenosse also nicht klaus heißen^^). man hat also gewisse einschränkungen was das betrifft. das sich auch nicht immer ans grundgesetz gehalten wird zeigt frau von der leyen


..nicht jedoch das soziale Wohlbefinden..

klaus ist damit durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, politiker sind wohl eh ne sache für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Grundgesetz, artikel 2, absatz 2
> 
> 
> "Das Grundrecht schützt sowohl die physische als auch die psychische Gesundheit eines Menschen, nicht jedoch das soziale Wohlbefinden. Folter, Körperstrafen, Menschenversuche, Zwangskastration, Zwangssterilisation und ähnliche schmerzverursachende Maßnahmen werden durch diese rechtsstaatlichen Garantien verboten. Art. 104 Abs. 1 GG etwa stellt klar, dass Gefangene „weder seelisch noch körperlich misshandelt“ werden dürfen."
> ...



Das stimmt wohl, ich wollte damit nur mal ausdrücken, dass kein Mensch erst gefragt werden muß, ob ein Kind auf die Welt kommt. Die Natur ist es, die Kinder auf die Welt bringt und sie Leben läßt.

Und wir in Deutschland haben dieses Leben nochmal zusätzlich geschützt.


----------



## Philister (13. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Jeder hat eine 2te Chance verdient.Macht er es nochmal,sprich vergewaltigt ein 2tes mal ein Kind etc. dann bin ich 100 Prozent für die Todesstrafe.


da widersprech ich dir, und das hat nichtmal was mit der frage der todesstrafe zu tun. man kann auch anderweitig dafür sorgen, dass jemand kein 2tes mal zuschlägt. 

es kann nicht angehen, dass man schwerverbrechern guten willen entgegenbringt und damit ganz bewusst das leben unschuldiger riskiert.
man stellt damit in gewissem sinne den schwerverbrecher über potentielle opfer - aus meiner sicht ist das weit entfernt von jeglicher moral.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Mai 2009)

Ich meine nicht mit 2ter Chance einfach den Verbrecher nach einem 2 Minuten Gespräch freilassen...


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> da widersprech ich dir, und das hat nichtmal was mit der frage der todesstrafe zu tun. man kann auch anderweitig dafür sorgen, dass jemand kein 2tes mal zuschlägt.
> 
> es kann nicht angehen, dass man schwerverbrechern guten willen entgegenbringt und damit ganz bewusst das leben unschuldiger riskiert.
> man stellt damit in gewissem sinne den schwerverbrecher über potentielle opfer - aus meiner sicht ist das weit entfernt von jeglicher moral.






Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht mit 2ter Chance einfach den Verbrecher nach einem 2 Minuten Gespräch freilassen...



Ich geb euch beiden Recht!

Grundsätzlich gilt jedem Menschen eine zweite Chance zu geben! 

Aber nicht in diesem Thread! Wer Menschen, vorsätzlich aus niederen beweggründen tötet gehört weggeschlossen basta! Wenn es aber um andere Taten geht, sollte man jedem Menschen der wirklich Willens ist sich zu bessern eine zweite Chance einräumen!


----------



## Philister (13. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht mit 2ter Chance einfach den Verbrecher nach einem 2 Minuten Gespräch freilassen...


 selbst nach jahrzehnten an haftstrafe werden gewisse verbrecher wieder rückfällig. es ist auch nicht so, dass jeder mensch wirklich die gelegenheit dazu hat, sich zu ändern oder überhaupt zu einsicht zu gelangen. 

um nur ein kleines beispiel von vielen zu nennen: die fähigkeit zur selbstreflexion ist bei jedem mensch unterschiedlich ausgeprägt. es gibt auch menschen, die ihr ganzes leben lang diese fähigkeit zur selbstreflexion nie entwickeln können, weil die biologische grundlage dazu fehlt oder verkümmert ist. das heisst also in der praxis, dass es menschen gibt, die können dir den bauch aufschlitzen ohne sich darüber bewusst zu sein, dass dir das weh tut. das können hochintelligente menschen sein, und doch schaffen sie die vermeintlich logische schlussfolgerung nicht, dass wenn mir selbst etwas weh tut, dann tut das auch einem anderen weh. mitleid hat eine biologische grundlage.

es wird in solchen diskussionen einfach zu oft davon ausgegangen, dass jeder mensch ähnlich tickt wie man selbst. dem ist nicht so.


----------



## Shrukan (13. Mai 2009)

Man hätte eine dritte Option einfügen sollen ; ich weiß es nicht.
Wenn ein Mensch skrupelos gemordet hat, also wirklich ohne einen Hintergedanke sondern hat einfach brutal gemordet, dann kann man über eine Todesstrafe reden, denn dieser Mensch wollte einfach nur morden oO
Also ich finde so etwas verachtend und da hat er nicht das Recht weiterzuleben und andere Leben dafür auszulöschen und Angehöriger zu zerstören.

Bei einem Todschlag oder wenn der Mensch aus Wut reagiert hat und einen leichten Grund, eigentlich sollte es für so was keinen Grund geben, dann lebenslänglich! Wenn eine Einsicht kommt.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

http://news.de.msn.com/Galerien/kurznotier...index=2#9444743
nach 23 jahren in der todeszelle stellte sich nun heraus das er unschuldig ist.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Mai 2009)

verrueckt. es gibt immernoch menschen, bei denen es um ideale und tugenden geht Oo
weiter so.


----------



## Zangor (15. Mai 2009)

Wenn sie wenigstens Pädophile auf Dauer so weg sperren würden, dass sie nie wieder mit Kindern in Kontakt kommen. Mörder die mit Vorsatz ihre Tat bis ins kleinste geplant haben nie wieder auf die Menschheit los lassen. Oder Menschen die aufgrund ihrer Psyche eine Gefahr für andere sind. Das wäre für mich schon ausreichend. Leider ist die Realität bei uns eine andere. Unzählige Male werden angeblich geheilte oder rehabilitierte Straftäter wieder auf freien Fuss gesetzt um dann wieder rückfällig zu werden.

Der Täter genießt einen Schutz um seine Persönlichkeit und wird in Watte gepackt, während die Opfer noch verhöhnt werden und allein dastehen mit einem zerstörten Leben. Das ist Recht in Deutschland.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (16. Mai 2009)

Ob der Staat über das Leben eines Menschen urteilen oder bestimmen sollte...ein sehr schmaler Grat.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass es auch ganz leicht mal jemanden treffen könnte, der eigentlich unschuldig ist...da wird einem schon ganz anders. Vorallem - wo zieht man hier die klare Grenze? Was führt zur Todesstrafe und was nicht? Warum ist die eine Tat schlimmer als die andere? 
Wenn ich allerdings die Bild Zeitung aufschlage und sehe, dass wieder ein Irrer ein Kind vergewaltigt und umgebracht hat....dann könnte ich kotzen. Eigentlich eine normale Reaktion sich zu fragen, warum er noch leben darf und noch auf dieser Welt ist? Da zweifelt man an so vielem auf dieser Welt. Am Glauben, an der Gerechtigkeit...Anders wiederum liest man dann von irgendeinem Richter oder Gutachter, der diesen Verbrecher laufen lies. Für mich sind diejenigen genauso mit Schuld an dem, was dann passiert und sollten ebenso bestraft werden. Es ist mir unbegreiflich, warum man solche Monster nicht einfach für immer wegsperren kann. Man denke an Mario Mederake, der auf diesem Gefängnis Dach sass und auch noch mit Decken und dergleichen versorgt wurde, während er über sein Opfer spottete. Oftmals steht der Täterschutz weit über dem der Opfer. Ist leider traurige Tatsache.
Aber ist die Todesstrafe wirklich eine Lösung? Ich finde, zuerst einmal muss der gesamte Staat fähiger werden. Vorher nützt auch eine Todesstrafe nichts.


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Wenn ich allerdings die Bild Zeitung aufschlage und sehe, dass wieder ein Irrer ein Kind vergewaltigt und umgebracht hat


bei der Bild wär ich vorsichtig, denn diese verdreht oder überspitzt gerne mal tatsachen und lyncht schon im vorraus täter ohne hintergrund etc zu kennen, oft wird dabei auch der pressekodex missachtet und grundrechte garnicht erst wahrgenommen.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (16. Mai 2009)

Die Bild Zeitung meinte ich eigentlich nur als übergreifendes Beispiel. Da könnte ich auch sagen "wenn ich eine beliebige Zeitung aufschlage" oder "wenn ich den Fernseher einschalte". Nachdem es die wohl bekannteste ist, hab ich diese als Beispiel genommen.


----------



## fst (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn ein Mörder die todesstrafe bekommt ist das OK! das problem ist nur das auch unschuldige die todesstrafe bekommen das ist nicht ok!


----------



## Camô (11. Juni 2009)

fst schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mörder die todesstrafe bekommt ist das OK! das problem ist nur das auch unschuldige die todesstrafe bekommen das ist nicht ok!


Ein Mann, ein Wort!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... lol ...


----------



## El Homer (11. Juni 2009)

Warum, gibt es is so vielen religiösen Ländern, noch die Todesstrafe ??
Wo doch eigentlich das Wort Gottes, es verbietet andere Menschen zu töen...

Wenn mir das einer beantworten kann...


----------



## Mextil (11. Juni 2009)

Interessantes Thema^^ finde es zwar etwas deplatziert in einem Spiele Forum (ja ich weiß hat schon wer gesagt) aber jedem soviel Schwerkraft wie er will.

Ich bin dafür.



> Warum, gibt es is so vielen religiösen Ländern, noch die Todesstrafe ??
> Wo doch eigentlich das Wort Gottes, es verbietet andere Menschen zu töten...




Hängt glaube ich viel mit der Mentalität der Bevölkerung dieser Länder zusammen und in einigen herrschen auch andere Politische Verhältnisse.


----------



## sympathisant (11. Juni 2009)

zumal ja nicht jeder gott die todesstrafe verbietet. oder?



Alles herhören: Niemand hat irgend jemanden zu steinigen, bevor ich nicht diese Pfeife geblasen habe. Habt ihr verstanden?
Selbst wenn, und ich möchte, daß das absolut klar ist, selbst wenn irgend jemand Jehova sagt. ...


----------



## Cørradø (11. Juni 2009)

El schrieb:


> Warum, gibt es is so vielen religiösen Ländern, noch die Todesstrafe ??
> Wo doch eigentlich das Wort Gottes, es verbietet andere Menschen zu töen...
> 
> Wenn mir das einer beantworten kann...


Wenn du mir ein konkretes Beispiel nennst...

In den "Vereinigten Staaten" ist das von Land zu Land unterschiedlich. Da kannst ja mal recherchieren ob die besonders religiösen Regierungen *hust* die Todesstrafe befürworten. Freu mich schon auf Zahlen!

In Staaten, die konservativ vom Islam bestimmt sind gibt es tatsächlich drakonische Strafen (Hand abhacken für Diebstahl...), die auf die Religiosität der Menschen zurückzuführen sind. Ich formuliere mit Bedacht vorsichtig, weil ich nichtmal da so sicher wär bzw. nicht verallgemeinern möchte.
Auf ein "christliches" Beispiel bin ich wie gesagt gespannt.


----------



## Qonix (11. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Alles herhören: Niemand hat irgend jemanden zu steinigen, bevor ich nicht diese Pfeife geblasen habe. Habt ihr verstanden?
> Selbst wenn, und ich möchte, daß das absolut klar ist, selbst wenn irgend jemand Jehova sagt. ...


Das Leben des Brian. Ein genialer Film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fathril (11. Juni 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Auf ein "christliches" Beispiel bin ich wie gesagt gespannt.


Texas?


----------



## Cørradø (11. Juni 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Texas?


...und weiter?

"Texas": 23,5 Mio Einwohner... davon 4,3 Mio Katholiken und 3,5 Mio Baptisten, 1 Mio Methodisten.*
Besonders religiös?
Mir eher bekannt als besonders konservativ!

* Diese zusammengefasst enstprechen also circa 40% des Gesamtbevölkerung
Im Vergleich dazu Deutschland 80 Mio Einwohner jeweils circa 24 Mio Protestanten und Katholiken (entsprechen Zusammengefasst circa 60% vom gesamt).


Juhu ich hab auf einen "ein-wort-beitrag" geantwortet...


----------



## fathril (11. Juni 2009)

Hm ich seh keinen großen Unterschied zwischen besonders religiös und konservativ.


----------



## Cørradø (11. Juni 2009)

fathril schrieb:


> Hm ich seh keinen großen Unterschied zwischen besonders religiös und konservativ.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *augenlidzucktirre*
Danke für's Gespräch...
made my day


Und ich wundere mich noch, wieso Leute aus der evangelischen Kirche wegen des Papstes austreten...
Es ist irreführend, wenn man sich über etwas unterhält und man mit den selben Worten andere Dinge meint, als der gegenüber.

Die Welt besteht aus schwarz und weiß, gut und böse.
Okaaaay...


----------



## fathril (11. Juni 2009)

Vllt hab ich es ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt.
Das die USA insgesamt ein sehr christlich geprägtes Land is, is klar.
Ich denke auf wenn nur 40% der Bevölkerung in Texas Christen sind,diese vllt in den Machtpositionen sind und so ist es ja doch christlich.
zB gelten in Texas Schwule als geistig behindert 
Wer ist stark gegen Homosexualität? Die Kirche.
Daraus seh ich dann halt das die konservative Haltung aus dem Glauben heraus kam und somit haben sie etwas miteinander zu tun.
Amerika ist sicher nicht so christlich wie die arabischen Staaten muslimisch sind aber sie sind insgesamt schon noch iemlich christlich.


----------

